# Our Secret Santa Superwonderful Gifts



## Jacqui

Please post pictures and comments about your gifts in this thread.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Thank you Secret Santa!!! I Love my gifts!!!!!
   I can't wait to drink my coffee with these awesome coffee mugs


----------



## Jacqui

How fitting with those beautiful little red legs.  But there was a mistake made, that egg hatching was suppose to be sent to me. 

Do you know who your Secret Santa was?


----------



## stojanovski92113

Jacqui said:


> How fitting with those beautiful little red legs.  But there was a mistake made, that egg hatching was suppose to be sent to me.
> 
> Do you know who your Secret Santa was?


I think it's @AnimalLady but I have 2 other guesses but I think she's my secret Santa


----------



## Momof4

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you Secret Santa!!! I Love my gifts!!!!!
> I can't wait to drink my coffee with these awesome coffee mugs
> View attachment 157290
> View attachment 157291



So cute!!


----------



## AnimalLady

stojanovski92113 said:


> I think it's @AnimalLady but I have 2 other guesses but I think she's my secret Santa


AWESOME gifts, really, really nice..

wish I could take credit for them.... sorry my friend, it was not me 

Was the wrapping job really bad?! LOL!


----------



## Jacqui

So your guess #2 is.......


----------



## stojanovski92113

AnimalLady said:


> AWESOME gifts, really, really nice..
> 
> wish I could take credit for them.... sorry my friend, it was not me
> 
> Was the wrapping job really bad?! LOL!


Oh man I thought it was you!!! The wrapping was good!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

Jacqui said:


> So your guess #2 is.......


@ZEROPILOT or @Foursteels??? If not them I have no idea!!


----------



## dmmj

not complaining just saying but the wrapping job on my gift was pretty bad.


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> not complaining just saying but the wrapping job on my gift was pretty bad.


Cant be worse than mine!


----------



## Prairie Mom

stojanovski92113 said:


> Thank you Secret Santa!!! I Love my gifts!!!!!
> I can't wait to drink my coffee with these awesome coffee mugs
> View attachment 157290
> View attachment 157291


So cute! What fun!


----------



## Jacqui

stojanovski92113 said:


> @ZEROPILOT or @Foursteels??? If not them I have no idea!!



What say you two, are you guilty of this cute gift?


----------



## Foursteels

Jacqui said:


> What say you two, are you guilty of this cute gift?



I plead the 5th.....


----------



## Jacqui

Foursteels said:


> I plead the 5th.....









*privately chuckles*


----------



## teresaf

So cute...I rap real good...m&m is my favorite! NOT...  wasn't me tho


----------



## dmmj

I will take some pictures of the gifts I got and post them later.


----------



## dmmj

the wrapped gifts of course.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Foursteels said:


> I plead the 5th.....


So am I correct??????


----------



## Foursteels

Yes, you are. Glad you like your gift.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Foursteels said:


> Yes, you are. Glad you like your gift.


 I love my gifts! Thank you so so much!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

stojanovski92113 said:


> @ZEROPILOT or @Foursteels??? If not them I have no idea!!


Not me either. I don't think that my person has opened theirs yet.
O.K. I see that the guilty member has been unmasked. (Foursteels)
did you narrow us down by Florida postmarks?


----------



## stojanovski92113

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not me either. I don't think that my person has opened theirs yet.
> O.K. I see that the guilty member has been unmasked. (Foursteels)
> did you narrow us down by Florida postmarks?


Yeah that's how I narrowed it down by someone in Fl.


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> I will take some pictures of the gifts I got and post them later.


We want to see them OPEN. OPEN OPEN! Go ahead now... a little peek, tiny little peek... !

Can you tell I was one of the children who stabbed little holes in inconspicuous spots to see what was inside?


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> We want to see them OPEN. OPEN OPEN! Go ahead now... a little peek, tiny little peek... !
> 
> Can you tell I was one of the children who stabbed little holes in inconspicuous spots to see what was inside?



Not me, I completely opened and rewrapped.


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> Not me, I completely opened and rewrapped.


WHOA, BRAVE CHILD! I remember only doing my little holes when my mom was sleeping.. if I was anywhere near the tree and the presents she would screaammmm and screaaammm.. I gave myself a bad rep :\ LOL!


----------



## AnimalLady

Now I shake them and try my hardest to guess... till this day, I HATE surprises!


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> WHOA, BRAVE CHILD! I remember only doing my little holes when my mom was sleeping.. if I was anywhere near the tree and the presents she would screaammmm and screaaammm.. I gave myself a bad rep :\ LOL!



My Mom worked and so we got home before her.


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> Now I shake them and try my hardest to guess... till this day, I HATE surprises!



Me too!


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> My Mom worked and so we got home before her.


Ahhh see! My mom worked at night, so when we got home from school, she was up and about, trying to cook dinner and get us going for the evening.. then, she would take a nap before work and my dad would just about ALWAYS pass out sleeping on the couch.. That's when I did my thing, my sister was a butthead though and if she busted me she would snitch! UGH! 

Good times


----------



## Jacqui

My siblings weren't snitches. I had too much on them.


----------



## stojanovski92113

AnimalLady said:


> Now I shake them and try my hardest to guess... till this day, I HATE surprises!


I can't believe I'm the first to open my gifts, I'm a bit embarrassed but then again I'm not


----------



## Jacqui

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can't believe I'm the first to open my gifts, I'm a bit embarrassed but then again I'm not



Somebody had to be first.


----------



## jaizei

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can't believe I'm the first to open my gifts, I'm a bit embarrassed but then again I'm not



What's the point of being an adult if you can't do what you want.


----------



## AnimalLady

stojanovski92113 said:


> I can't believe I'm the first to open my gifts, I'm a bit embarrassed but then again I'm not



Oh no way don't feel that way! I'm opening mine as soon as I get it too! lol! I cant wait! 
BUT, I wont lie, I feel better I'm not first! LOLOL! <3 !


----------



## Foursteels

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not me either. I don't think that my person has opened theirs yet.
> O.K. I see that the guilty member has been unmasked. (Foursteels)
> did you narrow us down by Florida postmarks?



Gee....Mine came from a South Florida address as well and it's from a male member. I'm pretty sure I know who it came from, but I'm gonna wait till Christmas to open it.


----------



## dmmj

AnimalLady said:


> We want to see them OPEN. OPEN OPEN! Go ahead now... a little peek, tiny little peek... !
> 
> Can you tell I was one of the children who stabbed little holes in inconspicuous spots to see what was inside?


stabbed? Oh my how violent


----------



## dmmj

if it makes everybody happy after I take some pictures today I will open one of the many gifts that came in the box. Not the big one of course that has to wait till Christmas.


----------



## dmmj

jaizei said:


> What's the point of being an adult if you can't do what you want.
> 
> 
> View attachment 157364


that's because rules were made to be followed


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> if it makes everybody happy after I take some pictures today I will open one of the many gifts that came in the box. Not the big one of course that has to wait till Christmas.


I would be THRILLED~! [email protected]*~

I'm excited now and its not even mine! ~!(@ WOOT WOOT!

DONT SELL OUT!


----------



## AnimalLady

Foursteels said:


> Gee....Mine came from a South Florida address as well and it's from a male member. I'm pretty sure I know who it came from, but I'm gonna wait till Christmas to open it.


How do you know its male? Huh? Huh?
There are many of us in South FL


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> stabbed? Oh my how violent


LMAO! You make me laugh


----------



## Foursteels

AnimalLady said:


> How do you know its male? Huh? Huh?
> There are many of us in South FL



Because the return address was from "Ed". I'm assuming that's a male, and it corresponds with the name of one of our members living in South Florida who had a very sick tortoise and took such good care of her that she's doing fine now. That about gives it away, although I could be totally wrong if "Ed" is short for Edwina.


----------



## AnimalLady

Foursteels said:


> Because the return address was from "Ed". I'm assuming that's a male, and it corresponds with the name of one of our members living in South Florida who had a very sick tortoise and took such good care of her that she's doing fine now. That about gives it away, although I could be totally wrong if "Ed" is short for Edwina.


AW MAN!~ Ed gave himself away just like that?! PFFFFFT! 

Lol, that'll do it though


----------



## Momof4

I can't wait to mail my gift out! It was shipped a bit late but as soon as I get it I'll turn around and mail it to my recipient. 
I need to check the quality.


----------



## AZtortMom

So exciting


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> that's because rules were made to be followed



Nopers, to be broken.


----------



## dmmj

I think I need some more clues.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> that's because rules were made to be followed


----------



## dmmj

I suspect mental illness


----------



## Jacqui

dmmj said:


> I think I need some more clues.



Your Secret Santa is a member of TFO


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Cant be worse than mine!


Hi!  That bad?


----------



## dmmj

the biggest gift size wise


----------



## dmmj

five or six smaller gifts, again size wise.


----------



## dmmj

as promised I opened one. unfortunately my Secret Santa did not do a very good job of hiding their identities  in casem in case anyone is wondering mine is also from Florida.


----------



## AnimalLady

YOU GOT A SPORTS CAR a McLaren at that!! Isnt that what you wanted? hehehehehehehehehe....


----------



## AnimalLady

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi!  That bad?



Oh you have no idea LOL! I ask my mom to wrap my presents because I am THAT bad, and my kids deserve pretty wrapped gifts LOL!


----------



## AnimalLady

I love this thread, it brings me so much of the happiness!    !


----------



## dmmj

I did indeed ask for a sports car. I dread getting it insured though.


----------



## Jacqui

Shouldn't cost much to insure, just a little play money.




dmmj said:


> I did indeed ask for a sports car. I dread getting it insured though.


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Shouldn't cost much to insure, just a little play money.



That was funny!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> the biggest gift size wise
> 
> View attachment 157375



Oh no! Your wrapping paper was put on the package upside down!!


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> five or six smaller gifts, again size wise.
> 
> View attachment 157376
> View attachment 157377



Cheat! I'm tellin'. Your secret santa always did like you best. No fair.


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Oh you have no idea LOL! I ask my mom to wrap my presents because I am THAT bad, and my kids deserve pretty wrapped gifts LOL!


Hi! Believe it or not, when we were children, I was the one to wrap presents!


----------



## AnimalLady

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Believe it or not, when we were children, I was the one to wrap presents!


Well then, i'll ship them to you, you wrap them and then ship them back. LOL!


----------



## Gillian M

AnimalLady said:


> Well then, i'll ship them to you, you wrap them and then ship them back. LOL!


Hello. I'd be more than glad to help you.


----------



## teresaf

You Know we could send our gifts to a friend or family member in another state so they can forward it to our secret Santa. I have a brother in Oregon, niece in Mississippi and friends in Florida so don't be so sure that you know who its from just because of the postmark....devious aren't I?


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> You Know we could send our gifts to a friend or family member in another state so they can forward it to our secret Santa. I have a brother in Oregon, niece in Mississippi and friends in Florida so don't be so sure that you know who its from just because of the postmark....devious aren't I?



The one year I actually did a Secret Santa, I took mine to another state to mail.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Just curious...
Say you get scrooged and your Secret Santa doesn't send anything....Can you find out who it was?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Jacqui said:


> The one year I actually did a Secret Santa, I took mine to another state to mail.


This was my first. I was thinking that there are thousands of members and would be hundreds of Santas.
Enough for there to be some mystery. I mean there are other Eds in Florida.
I used the same rubber stamper that I use for everything...


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just curious...
> Say you get scrooged and your Secret Santa doesn't send anything....Can you find out who it was?



I think this did happen last year. I don't remember what Jacqui did about it.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just curious...
> Say you get scrooged and your Secret Santa doesn't send anything....Can you find out who it was?



What we is to send out a new Secret Santa to the rescue. Last year, I missed a person or two who did not get anything.


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> I think this did happen last year. I don't remember what Jacqui did about it.



Unfortunately, this happens each year. One reason we try to limit it to folks who have been members for awhile. But things happen in everybody's life that changes their plans aand intentions.


----------



## Foursteels

ZEROPILOT said:


> This was my first. I was thinking that there are thousands of members and would be hundreds of Santas.
> Enough for there to be some mystery. I mean there are other Eds in Florida.
> I used the same rubber stamper that I use for everything...



So I guessed correctly? You're my secret Santa Ed?? My victim also fingered me very quickly. lol


----------



## AnimalLady

I think mine knows whats up and is being polite about it LOL!


----------



## AnimalLady

Foursteels said:


> My victim also fingered me very quickly. lol



I have a dirty mind and this made me laugh way too hard. Sorry


----------



## JAYGEE

Im participating next Christmas!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Foursteels said:


> So I guessed correctly? You're my secret Santa Ed?? My victim also fingered me very quickly. lol


Yes, Linda. There are two items and they are both wrapped albeit very horribly wrapped.
I hope that they will be a surprise and things that you will like.


----------



## teresaf

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi! Believe it or not, when we were children, I was the one to wrap presents!


haha that's funny. There were three of us kids in my family and my mom would have us wrap each others gifts.

sometimes we open our own gifts and they were ones that we had wrapped ourselves...


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> This was my first. I was thinking that there are thousands of members and would be hundreds of Santas.
> Enough for there to be some mystery. I mean there are other Eds in Florida.
> I used the same rubber stamper that I use for everything...



I think there are maybe 500 members that are 'active' at any given time. The app makes it hard to know how often someone is logging on since it creates activity on its own.


----------



## jaizei

JAYGEE said:


> Im participating next Christmas!



Why wait, Jacqui accepts gifts year round.


----------



## Foursteels

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes, Linda. There are two items and they are both wrapped albeit very horribly wrapped.
> I hope that they will be a surprise and things that you will like.



Thanks Ed..I'll love them regardless...Don't get very many surprises for holidays so just opening the package will be a tickle. And as far as the wrapping goes, I'm sure mine wasn't very good either. lol


----------



## JAYGEE

jaizei said:


> Why wait, Jacqui accepts gifts year round.


[emoji106]


----------



## 4jean

This is so much fun! I am very excited to send my gift out....one part is homemade and not quite finished yet...I better hurry.


----------



## Gillian M

teresaf said:


> haha that's funny. There were three of us kids in my family and my mom would have us wrap each others gifts.
> 
> sometimes we open our own gifts and they were ones that we had wrapped ourselves...


It may sound funny, however it is the truth.


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> This was my first. I was thinking that there are thousands of members and would be hundreds of Santas.
> Enough for there to be some mystery. I mean there are other Eds in Florida.
> I used the same rubber stamper that I use for everything...


Your stamps were very cool.


----------



## Yvonne G

jaizei said:


> I think there are maybe 500 members that are 'active' at any given time. The app makes it hard to know how often someone is logging on since it creates activity on its own.



Yes, like our member MCTLong. I think every time she turns on her phone it shows up on the Forum that she's visiting here, but I know she's not.


----------



## mike taylor

I see a bunch of talking and no paper ripping gifts !


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> I see a bunch of talking and no paper ripping gifts !


They are savoring their gifts.


----------



## Momof4

I ordered my gift the week before Thanksgiving and I just checked the tracking and it's due here Dec. 9th
Then I need to turn around and resend it. 
I was so proud of shopping early and it has back fired!


----------



## AnimalLady

Momof4 said:


> I ordered my gift the week before Thanksgiving and I just checked the tracking and it's due here Dec. 9th
> Then I need to turn around and resend it.
> I was so proud of shopping early and it has back fired!


Happens to the best of us! No worries!  <3


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> Just curious...
> Say you get scrooged and your Secret Santa doesn't send anything....Can you find out who it was?


Why? So you can forum-shun them forever?


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> I ordered my gift the week before Thanksgiving and I just checked the tracking and it's due here Dec. 9th
> Then I need to turn around and resend it.
> I was so proud of shopping early and it has back fired!


the best laid plans of mice and men......


----------



## jaizei

Momof4 said:


> I ordered my gift the week before Thanksgiving and I just checked the tracking and it's due here Dec. 9th
> Then I need to turn around and resend it.
> I was so proud of shopping early and it has back fired!



From Amazon? If something arrives later than it's supposed to, they'll usually give you some type of credit if you email them.


----------



## AnimalLady

Or they tell you to keep it and give you a refund! Its happened like 3 times with me already. Makes me happy!


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> From Amazon? If something arrives later than it's supposed to, they'll usually give you some type of credit if you email them.



Nope! Another site. I never have problems with Amazon


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Nope! Another site. I never have problems with Amazon
> 
> View attachment 157658



Did ya buy Amazon out?


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Did ya buy Amazon out?


Nah, that's nothing


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Nope! Another site. I never have problems with Amazon
> 
> View attachment 157658


WOW!!!!

I agree with everyone else. I seriously wouldn't worry about it. I bet your person doesn't even mind. I've been so wrapped up(ha!) in my gift-giving that I keep forgetting that I'm GETTING something! No one will mind.


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> WOW!!!!
> 
> I agree with everyone else. I seriously wouldn't worry about it. I bet your person doesn't even mind. I've been so wrapped up(ha!) in my gift-giving that I keep forgetting that I'm GETTING something! No one will mind.



Oh wait, you wanted me to give your name to somebody?? Ooopppsss


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Did ya buy Amazon out?



No!! I swear it's more box than gift! 
This is the first year I shopped this much online. 
The best part is, I can stack up all the kids gifts and I don't have to find hiding places for them. As they got older it was harder to hide gifts and then I would lose what I hid and find them halfway through the year.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Oh wait, you wanted me to give your name to somebody?? Ooopppsss


What the!?!?!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> No!! I swear it's more box than gift!
> This is the first year I shopped this much online.
> The best part is, I can stack up all the kids gifts and I don't have to find hiding places for them. As they got older it was harder to hide gifts and then I would lose what I hid and find them halfway through the year.


I actually shop that way from Amazon all the time. I'm one of the crazy parents that buys their kids' Christmas gifts psycho early so December doesn't feel so painful on the wallet. I have a giant Tupperware in the attic where I keep their gifts and the only way to reach it is by hauling the ladder into the house


----------



## Jacqui

Prairie Mom said:


> What the!?!?!



Anybody wanna do another Secret Santa? Geesh some people want want want.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Jacqui said:


> Anybody wanna do another Secret Santa? Geesh some people want want want.


hee hee hee!


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Nope! Another site. I never have problems with Amazon
> 
> View attachment 157658


Looks like enough gifts for all of us!


----------



## JAYGEE

AZtortMom said:


> Nah, that's nothing


Will you adopt me?


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> Will you adopt me?



Sure! If you don't mind kid toys!


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> Sure! If you don't mind kid toys!


I like kids toys and coloring books!


----------



## JAYGEE

My new coloring book.


----------



## dmmj

you may mock coloring books but Amazon reports that adult coloring books R 1 of their biggest sellers (not adult in that way)


----------



## 4jean

I think my gift has arrived! I opened the package, but I have not opened the gift. It is small but heavy. I can't decide whether to wait or open...loving the suspense. I have no guesses as to who my secret Santa might be....


----------



## Jacqui

4jean said:


> I think my gift has arrived! I opened the package, but I have not opened the gift. It is small but heavy. I can't decide whether to wait or open...loving the suspense. I have no guesses as to who my secret Santa might be....
> View attachment 157718
> View attachment 157719



How heavy is heavy? Maybe somebody sent you a fruit cake.


----------



## JAYGEE

dmmj said:


> you may mock coloring books but Amazon reports that adult coloring books R 1 of their biggest sellers (not adult in that way)


I'm not mocking coloring books. That is my coloring book. 








I have been working on this one for a few days. I like coloring, I like video games, I like remote control cars... I'm 35, but act like I'm 18 or less lol


----------



## 4jean

Jacqui said:


> How heavy is heavy? Maybe somebody sent you a fruit cake.



As heavy as a fruit cake, but too tiny...unless it is a micro fruit cake...


----------



## Jacqui

At the grocery store I work at, they have coloring books and colors for the employee to use on break.


----------



## Jacqui

I keep trying to find one from the past which had a sub and the crew were the S. Sgreet or Muffet gang.


----------



## teresaf

Not to change the subject but ....I GOT ANOTHER SOMETHING IN THE MAIL! So exciting!


----------



## JAYGEE

Jacqui said:


> I keep trying to find one from the past which had a sub and the crew were the S. Sgreet or Muffet gang.


If you find me a picture of them I would keep and eye out for them out here.


----------



## Jacqui

teresaf said:


> Not to change the subject but ....I GOT ANOTHER SOMETHING IN THE MAIL! So exciting!



Take a wild guess and tell us what you think it is please.


----------



## teresaf

Jacqui said:


> Take a wild guess and tell us what you think it is please.


 
Hmmmm....this is the third. I'm gonna guess some sort of figurine...it's small and i can trace its size through the envelope bubblewrap. The second one I'm gonna guess a pull chain figurine because of the box(?)...the first one is light weight. hmmm if i had to guess it would be a bag of baloons with tortoise pics on them! How random is that? LOL Fun Fun, Fun!


----------



## stojanovski92113

C'mon people open your gifts LOL!! I did it   I'm curious what everyone else is getting!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> you may mock coloring books but Amazon reports that adult coloring books R 1 of their biggest sellers (not adult in that way)


I have one on my list! I want one soo soo bad! AND I need some awesome markers.. I want the Prismacolor markers!!


----------



## 4jean

stojanovski92113 said:


> C'mon people open your gifts LOL!! I did it   I'm curious what everyone else is getting!!!!!!!


I am at work, but I will open mine when I get home.


----------



## AZtortMom

I will check my mail box today


----------



## dmmj

stojanovski92113 said:


> C'mon people open your gifts LOL!! I did it   I'm curious what everyone else is getting!!!!!!!


I opened one of mine that's all you're getting till Christmas


----------



## AZtortMom

So to my Secret Santa, Look what came today 
I'm not going to open it until Christmas


----------



## AZtortMom




----------



## dmmj

Amazon probably loves this thread


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm sure they do


----------



## 4jean

Ok...well if you are not opening yours then, I will wait too....


Sigh....


----------



## wellington

You guys are killing me. I'm watching this thread. I get an alert, I quickly come to look, and what do I see? NO GIFTS
@Jacqui Next year I think there should be a new rule. Show gifts to members not participating in the Secret Santa. The ones that are participating can't look and have to wait
Back to waiting.


----------



## stojanovski92113

wellington said:


> You guys are killing me. I'm watching this thread. I get an alert, I quickly come to look, and what do I see? NO GIFTS
> @Jacqui Next year I think there should be a new rule. Show gifts to members not participating in the Secret Santa. The ones that are participating can't look and have to wait
> Back to waiting.


LOL!! I feel the same!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

More anticipation..
I just got another notice from the post office, I got another package that I'm NOT GOING TO OPEN


----------



## Jacqui

Now I know why I never get any gifts, you all are hogging them!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Now I know why I never get any gifts, you all are hogging them!


 I will share mine


----------



## mike taylor

Aren't you guy supposed to open them?


----------



## Jacqui

mike taylor said:


> Aren't you guy supposed to open them?



They can open them right away or wait til Christmas to open them.


----------



## stojanovski92113

Open your gift


----------



## AnimalLady

I'm opening mine as soon as I get it! Unless it contains some sort of threatening message to wait lol.


----------



## AZtortMom

The other package came today. 
Another present to open on Christmas


----------



## Prairie Mom

wellington said:


> You guys are killing me. I'm watching this thread. I get an alert, I quickly come to look, and what do I see? NO GIFTS
> @Jacqui Next year I think there should be a new rule. Show gifts to members not participating in the Secret Santa. The ones that are participating can't look and have to wait
> Back to waiting.


When mine comes, I'm ripping that sucker open!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AnimalLady said:


> I'm opening mine as soon as I get it! Unless it contains some sort of threatening message to wait lol.


YUP! ME TOO!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Prairie Mom said:


> YUP! ME TOO!





AnimalLady said:


> I'm opening mine as soon as I get it! Unless it contains some sort of threatening message to wait lol.


NOW, because we just said that...you watch!!! ...our gifts will arrive on Christmas eve!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> More anticipation..
> I just got another notice from the post office, I got another package that I'm NOT GOING TO OPEN


How are you getting notices? Do you have a PO box or something?


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> How are you getting notices? Do you have a PO box or something?


----------



## jaizei

Also, 
https://my.usps.com/
https://www.ups.com/mychoice/
http://www.fedex.com/us/delivery/


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> View attachment 158146


Good answer! And I'm so glad you finally posted a photo of yourself!


----------



## jaizei

When a package is addressed to your address, you can track it.


----------



## dmmj

I've got a package for....... nevermind


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> When a package is addressed to your address, you can track it.


I actually had no idea you could set up an account like that! Thanks for the info


----------



## stojanovski92113

jaizei said:


> View attachment 158146


----------



## teresaf

stojanovski92113 said:


>


Happy birrthday! Must've reeeeeaally sucked growing up with a birthday this close to Christmas!


----------



## stojanovski92113

teresaf said:


> Happy birrthday! Must've reeeeeaally sucked growing up with a birthday this close to Christmas!


Thanks! LOL it wasn't too bad.


----------



## AZtortMom

I was born Dec 26


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> How are you getting notices? Do you have a PO box or something?


I have a Po box


----------



## JAYGEE

I wasn't born in December but I was born in January and so were both of my boys, Jan. 15, 18, and 28 so I don't get to celebrate my birthday anymore..


----------



## Momof4

JAYGEE said:


> I wasn't born in December but I was born in January and so were both of my boys, Jan. 15, 18, and 28 so I don't get to celebrate my birthday anymore..



FYI- I mailed out my package today. Not telling when it's going to arrive but It feels good to have sent it off! 

We have a few b-days near x-mas too. Dec-8,12,20 and Jan 5th. 
I told my kids that they each get one more party. I'm done!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> FYI- I mailed out my package today. Not telling when it's going to arrive but It feels good to have sent it off!
> 
> We have a few b-days near x-mas too. Dec-8,12,20 and Jan 5th.
> I told my kids that they each get one more party. I'm done!


she said to the four year old.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> she said to the four year old.



Kids these days are spoiled


----------



## Foursteels

HaPpY BiRthDaY Shannon from your not so secret Santa..lol Hope you had a great day


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Kids these days are spoiled



Very much so


----------



## AnimalLady

JAYGEE said:


> I wasn't born in December but I was born in January and so were both of my boys, Jan. 15, 18, and 28 so I don't get to celebrate my birthday anymore..



I understand your pain.

My youngest son was born on my actually bday, Aug. 22. My birthday is NON EXISTENT NOW! I turned 29 while in the delivery room, yay me!


----------



## JAYGEE

AnimalLady said:


> I understand your pain.
> 
> My youngest son was born on my actually bday, Aug. 22. My birthday is NON EXISTENT NOW! I turned 29 while in the delivery room, yay me!


O wow.. that's cool though


----------



## JAYGEE

Momof4 said:


> FYI- I mailed out my package today. Not telling when it's going to arrive but It feels good to have sent it off!
> 
> We have a few b-days near x-mas too. Dec-8,12,20 and Jan 5th.
> I told my kids that they each get one more party. I'm done!


Now that is too close together lol


----------



## AnimalLady

Ohhh weee! Look what I got! And there is no threatening message about not opening.. Soo lolol!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Is it heavy?
Could be anything.


----------



## AnimalLady

OK SO.

NEVERMIND. VERY SLICK Secret Santa!!!!!!!!!!

IT was box inside box inside box! FINALLY got to the goods and LOW AND BEHOLD..... a message NOT TO OPEN! 

AW BOO! I was so excited! LOL! So.. now I wait......


----------



## AnimalLady

Lol I love it!









<3


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


> View attachment 158146


OMG I just saw this, LMFAO! I love this guy.


----------



## GeorgeUK

I am 100% taking part next year, this looks super duper fun! 
I'm based in England, so expect tea & english things =D 
Lovely thread!


----------



## Momof4

AnimalLady said:


> OK SO.
> 
> NEVERMIND. VERY SLICK Secret Santa!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IT was box inside box inside box! FINALLY got to the goods and LOW AND BEHOLD..... a message NOT TO OPEN!
> 
> AW BOO! I was so excited! LOL! So.. now I wait......




What a wise guy!! 
I love it!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I got mine today. No such note.
Opened it and it has several very cool things all from Michigan.
A turtle beeswax candle. Some Michigan Decals And a patch. Michigan chocolate. A very cool planter and a pin that looks very much like a members avatar. (Though I've yet to confirm it.)
What a nice bunch of items all selected with such thought. I'm very pleased.
Thanks Secret Santa.
The chocolate already disappeared. I think my wife ate it.


----------



## AnimalLady

That is AWESOME! I love the planter! GOOD JOB ED'S SECRET SANTA!

Especially good job since you let him open it prematurely! hahaha


----------



## Yvonne G

How fun! What a great gift.

(Ed: I deleted the picture showing your address. I didn't think is was such a good idea having your address on an open forum like that.)


----------



## AnimalLady

Good job Yvonne!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

.....Thanks Yvonne


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've never had a Secret Stalker. Might have been fun?


----------



## AnimalLady

Stalkers are not fun... TRUST ME LOL!


----------



## jaizei

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've never had a Secret Stalker. Might have been fun?



...not that you know of.


----------



## teresaf

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got mine today. No such note.
> Opened it and it has several very cool things all from Michigan.
> A turtle beeswax candle. Some Michigan Decals And a patch. Michigan chocolate. A very cool planter and a pin that looks very much like a members avatar. (Though I've yet to confirm it.)
> What a nice bunch of items all selected with such thought. I'm very pleased.
> Thanks Secret Santa.
> The chocolate already disappeared. I think my wife ate it.
> 
> View attachment 158283
> View attachment 158284
> View attachment 158286
> View attachment 158287
> View attachment 158288



it might look like somebody's avatar but I have that very similar picture in my phone....


----------



## TerrapinStation

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got mine today. No such note.
> Opened it and it has several very cool things all from Michigan.
> A turtle beeswax candle. Some Michigan Decals And a patch. Michigan chocolate. A very cool planter and a pin that looks very much like a members avatar. (Though I've yet to confirm it.)
> What a nice bunch of items all selected with such thought. I'm very pleased.
> Thanks Secret Santa.
> The chocolate already disappeared. I think my wife ate it.
> 
> View attachment 158283
> View attachment 158284
> View attachment 158286
> View attachment 158287
> View attachment 158288




I guess not so secret....... The Pin gave it away!!!!

I am glad everything made it intact...... Consider it a bribe for when it gets too cold up here and we have to head south!!!!

Happy Holidays to all.....


----------



## Prairie Mom

GeorgeUK said:


> I am 100% taking part next year, this looks super duper fun!
> I'm based in England, so expect tea & english things =D
> Lovely thread!


Yes, you should!!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got mine today. No such note.
> Opened it and it has several very cool things all from Michigan.
> A turtle beeswax candle. Some Michigan Decals And a patch. Michigan chocolate. A very cool planter and a pin that looks very much like a members avatar. (Though I've yet to confirm it.)
> What a nice bunch of items all selected with such thought. I'm very pleased.
> Thanks Secret Santa.
> The chocolate already disappeared. I think my wife ate it.
> 
> View attachment 158283
> View attachment 158284
> View attachment 158286
> View attachment 158287
> View attachment 158288


Awwww! What a great package! Nice


----------



## ZEROPILOT

jaizei said:


> ...not that you know of.


Anyone PM you with a confession?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Anyone PM you with a confession?



I PM'd to confess, but it won't allow me to your profile page. Guess I'm not a very good Stalker....


----------



## teresaf

TerrapinStation said:


> I guess not so secret....... The Pin gave it away!!!!
> 
> I am glad everything made it intact...... Consider it a bribe for when it gets too cold up here and we have to head south!!!!
> 
> Happy Holidays to all.....



it does get cold up here. I'm more than ready to go South anytime. we were supposed to be leaving for Florida this year but it looks like we're holding off another year... 

and darn it I was trying to cover for you... I do have that picture in my phone... was thinking about a tattoo


----------



## stojanovski92113

Foursteels said:


> HaPpY BiRthDaY Shannon from your not so secret Santa..lol Hope you had a great day


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

My secret Santa was not so secret and my guess is Teresa. C'mon, c'mon, I know I'm right!!!

Right?


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> My secret Santa was not so secret and my guess is Teresa. C'mon, c'mon, I know I'm right!!!
> 
> Right?



You got me.... :/ what gave me away?


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> You got me.... :/ what gave me away?


Errr, you left your name on something and I looked at every single thing! Lol! <3!


----------



## JAYGEE

Yvonne G said:


> How fun! What a great gift.
> 
> (Ed: I deleted the picture showing your address. I didn't think is was such a good idea having your address on an open forum like that.)


Dang we could have had fun with that. Shipping him random objects.. lmao


----------



## Yvonne G

JAYGEE said:


> Dang we could have had fun with that. Shipping him random objects.. lmao



I love it! Packages of tortoise poop!!!


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> Errr, you left your name on something and I looked at every single thing! Lol! <3!


Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> Cheater cheater pumpkin eater!


  <3!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Thanks, Jacqui...this was a great idea. I'm having such fun reading what everybody has gotten. Some packages are so imaginative, mine was lame, sorry to my person.....


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got mine today. No such note.
> Opened it and it has several very cool things all from Michigan.
> A turtle beeswax candle. Some Michigan Decals And a patch. Michigan chocolate. A very cool planter and a pin that looks very much like a members avatar. (Though I've yet to confirm it.)
> What a nice bunch of items all selected with such thought. I'm very pleased.
> Thanks Secret Santa.
> The chocolate already disappeared. I think my wife ate it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158307
> View attachment 158283
> View attachment 158284
> View attachment 158287
> View attachment 158288



My app is so behind! Your pics just showed for me!

What great gifts!!


----------



## AZtortMom

My husband saw my SS presents sitting on the table and commented that he wasn't getting any SS gifts. 
I told him he needed to participate if he wanted something


----------



## Maggie Cummings

End of fun????


----------



## TerrapinStation

maggie3fan said:


> Thanks, Jacqui...this was a great idea. I'm having such fun reading what everybody has gotten. Some packages are so imaginative, mine was lame, sorry to my person.....



No such thing as a lame gift....... Even tortoise poop would be exciting to open!!!!!

i think everybody is waiting to open theirs until Xmas.........


----------



## jaizei

TerrapinStation said:


> No such thing as a lame gift....... Even tortoise poop would be exciting to open!!!!!
> 
> i think everybody is waiting to open theirs until Xmas.........



Let's hope your secret santa next year doesn't delve this deep into your posting history.


----------



## TerrapinStation

hahahaha I would use it as fertilizer, hopefully it would have some seeds in it that would blossom in the spring!!!! The gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## Momof4

I'm sure some of us haven't received theirs yet. People get busy or still trying to find just the right gift


----------



## Maggie Cummings

jaizei said:


> Let's hope your secret santa next year doesn't delve this deep into your posting history.



I don't understand what you mean. I know you and I have had our differences, but I have tried very hard since I came back on TFO , to be nice and funny and give good advice. I am sorry about my past, and I have tried hard to make up for it. I am sorry I offended you. Adios I'm gone


----------



## ZEROPILOT

maggie3fan said:


> I don't understand what you mean. I know you and I have had our differences, but I have tried very hard since I came back on TFO , to be nice and funny and give good advice. I am sorry about my past, and I have tried hard to make up for it. I am sorry I offended you. Adios I'm gone


I'm not sure that that was a shot at you, Maggie. 
But even if it happens, I wouldn't sweat it. 
Eventually EVERYONE will have a bad day.


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie3fan said:


> I don't understand what you mean. I know you and I have had our differences, but I have tried very hard since I came back on TFO , to be nice and funny and give good advice. I am sorry about my past, and I have tried hard to make up for it. I am sorry I offended you. Adios I'm gone



Sheese, Maggie! Cameron was taking a shot at the tortoise poop that terrapinstation might be getting in the mail. Your skin is too thin.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I *so totally* misunderstood, and I SINCERELY apologize. I know I was having a very bad morning, and obviously I was looking for something or someone to take it out on. Cameron, I really really sincerely apologize. I am so sorry. Guess I ruined my 'being good' reputation. Looks like I'll have to start all over.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I *so totally* misunderstood, and I SINCERELY apologize. I know I was having a very bad morning, and obviously I was looking for something or someone to take it out on. Cameron, I really really sincerely apologize. I am so sorry. Guess I ruined my 'being good' reputation. Looks like I'll have to start all over.



Maybe you didn't have your spectacles on


----------



## Momof4

Any more gifts show up for anyone?
I wonder how many of us participated?


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> I *so totally* misunderstood, and I SINCERELY apologize. I know I was having a very bad morning, and obviously I was looking for something or someone to take it out on. Cameron, I really really sincerely apologize. I am so sorry. Guess I ruined my 'being good' reputation. Looks like I'll have to start all over.


I did the same exact thing recently!  Big hugs to you, Maggie!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> I wonder how many of us participated?


I've been wondering about this too. I can't quite keep track anymore. Next year, I may be a stinker and never post that I'm participating until after my gift has landed


----------



## AZtortMom

Shall we take role call?


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Shall we take role call?


I participated


----------



## 4jean

Me too


----------



## AZtortMom

*raises hand*


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yes


----------



## Momof4

Meeee


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Me too, actually, Jacqui ran the thing and I bet she knows exact numbers...,


----------



## TerrapinStation

I participated..... gift sent and gift rec'd. (opening on 12-25 @ midnight!!!!)


----------



## teresaf

Me tooooooooooo......still on pins and needles


----------



## Jacqui

I woukd like if all of you silly Secret Santas would send me a PM telling me if you have sent your gift and if you have received yours.

I think my list is current, but want to be sure.

Thanks


----------



## Jacqui

AnimalLady said:


> I understand your pain.
> 
> My youngest son was born on my actually bday, Aug. 22. My birthday is NON EXISTENT NOW! I turned 29 while in the delivery room, yay me!



My oldest daughter was born on my birthday, but nobody lets me forget that it is my day, too.

My mother's first and last grandchild was born on her birthday.


----------



## Jacqui

ZEROPILOT said:


> I got mine today. No such note.
> Opened it and it has several very cool things all from Michigan.
> A turtle beeswax candle. Some Michigan Decals And a patch. Michigan chocolate. A very cool planter and a pin that looks very much like a members avatar. (Though I've yet to confirm it.)
> What a nice bunch of items all selected with such thought. I'm very pleased.
> Thanks Secret Santa.
> The chocolate already disappeared. I think my wife ate it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 158307
> View attachment 158283
> View attachment 158284
> View attachment 158287
> View attachment 158288



I am soo jealous!! I love that planter!


----------



## sibi

maggie3fan said:


> I don't understand what you mean. I know you and I have had our differences, but I have tried very hard since I came back on TFO , to be nice and funny and give good advice. I am sorry about my past, and I have tried hard to make up for it. I am sorry I offended you. Adios I'm gone



Aww, Maggie, don't feel bad. I have quite a history too. And, like you, I've tried to do better, but, I like to think I've risen above that regardless of what some may think about me or even if they ignore me. I also like to think my opinions here are helpful to some, and that's why I don't just leave. You're better than that. I know that!

**correction** I guess I should've waited a bit to see if this cleared up. I guess I have to start over again too


----------



## AnimalLady

Jacqui said:


> My oldest daughter was born on my birthday, but nobody lets me forget that it is my day, too.
> 
> My mother's first and last grandchild was born on her birthday.



That is awesome. I'm excited for his 2nd bday and my 31st bday... We're going to Disney!!! And we'll both be wearing happy bday hats! So far so good.. It is special!

That's pretty awesome with your mom!


----------



## Momof4

AnimalLady said:


> That is awesome. I'm excited for his 2nd bday and my 31st bday... We're going to Disney!!! And we'll both be wearing happy bday hats! So far so good.. It is special!
> 
> That's pretty awesome with your mom!



Don't forget to ask for your Disney Birthday buttons!


----------



## Prairie Mom

*AAAAAAAAWWWWWWW...YeeeeEEEEEAAAAAH!!!!!*



I just got my secret santa package!! It's BIG. I'm so excited that I'm a little bit embarrassed The box was just delivered as I'm on my way out the door. As soon as I get back, I'm posting pictures, making guesses, and OPENING IT UP!!!! Guessing who it is is tricky, because half the forum lives in this state! Guess which one?

WOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

Prairie Mom said:


> *AAAAAAAAWWWWWWW...YeeeeEEEEEAAAAAH!!!!!*
> View attachment 158816
> 
> 
> I just got my secret santa package!! It's BIG. I'm so excited that I'm a little bit embarrassed The box was just delivered as I'm on my way out the door. As soon as I get back, I'm posting pictures, making guesses, and OPENING IT UP!!!! Guessing who it is is tricky, because half the forum lives in this state! Guess which one?
> 
> WOO HOOOOOOO!!!!!!


Florida!! Lol!


----------



## dmmj

it's got to be Florida or California.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Look out! I'm back!!! Quickly feeding kids and animals. Seriously--working fast

The state is California. Although Florida and even Texas would have been good guesses too.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay coming to you live...



There is a TON of bubble wrap. My person knows how to ship.

I'm going to guess who after I open it. I'm searching for the dreaded "Do Not Open Until Christmas card" and hoping I do not find it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

Oh yea...But guessing about the package...

Since there is so much bubble wrap, I guess that it is a MOTION ACTIVATED GLOW IN THE DARK TOILET SEAT!

Please! Please! Please!


----------



## Prairie Mom

Dude...it actually does kind of look like a toilet!


----------



## Prairie Mom

No card so far...keep going...


----------



## Prairie Mom

GREATEST GIFT EVER!!! I LOVE IT SOOOO MUCH, SECRET SANTA! Seriously!! Yayyyyy!


Look how they took the time to personalize this for me! I love the color and everything! So cool!


----------



## Prairie Mom

I'm still gushing over it! Thank you, Secret Santa!!!!


----------



## dmmj

why would a toilet seat
need 2 B motion 
activated? at least I have an idea for next year


----------



## stojanovski92113

Prairie Mom said:


> GREATEST GIFT EVER!!! I LOVE IT SOOOO MUCH, SECRET SANTA! Seriously!! Yayyyyy!
> View attachment 158846
> 
> Look how they took the time to personalize this for me! I love the color and everything! So cool!
> View attachment 158848


So cool!! What a great gift!!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

dmmj said:


> why would a toilet seat
> need 2 B motion
> activated? at least I have an idea for next year


I keep joking about an add I get on the forum for a motion activated glow in the dark toilet seat. Happily, I got something I genuinely love.

Hey...YOU live in CALIFORNIA, David!

But...I honestly don't think it came from you.


----------



## dmmj

I don't get it


----------



## Prairie Mom

stojanovski92113 said:


> So cool!! What a great gift!!!


I know!!! I'm excited to find a place for it I could see this hanging from a tree...thinking...thinking...


----------



## dmmj

Prairie Mom said:


> I keep joking about an add I get on the forum for a motion activated glow in the dark toilet seat. Happily, I got something I genuinely love.
> 
> Hey...YOU live in CALIFORNIA, David!
> 
> But...I honestly don't think it came from you.


I really wish I could take credit but I don't think I'm that clever


----------



## Prairie Mom

Okay...GUESSING WHO...

A while ago, I actually received a package of tortoise goodies in the mail from a member in California. When Secret Santa came out, I actually thought it would be ironic and funny if this person drew my name.

NOW, after opening this awesome gift---I am seriously wondering if that is what happened!?!? I didn't remember the address and didn't keep the box to compare writing...hee hee---I actually looked for it!

(@Momof4 ) Kathyyyyyyy did you get stuck with me??????


----------



## Prairie Mom

I love it! I may even hang it in my house during the winter! The cats wouldn't be able to get to it! --Yup, still talking about my gift! I totally love it


----------



## Prairie Mom

I just forum stalked her to see if she's on...sigh...I don't think she is anymore. I'm dying to know! I'll try to login again later


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> GREATEST GIFT EVER!!! I LOVE IT SOOOO MUCH, SECRET SANTA! Seriously!! Yayyyyy!
> View attachment 158846
> 
> Look how they took the time to personalize this for me! I love the color and everything! So cool!
> View attachment 158848



That is so cute!!!


----------



## Momof4

Yes, I was stuck with youuuu


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> Yes, I was stuck with youuuu


YAAAAAAYYYYY! I got so lucky! 

I really love it! Thank you so much! Truly!

This was such a perfect gift! I just decided to log on again, because I'm obsessed and was just thinking that I plan to resurrect this thread in the summer and post photos of what I have growing in it -I'm definitely going to post photos in this whacky thread during the summer! I'm thinking I'll plant something cheerful and maybe even bright yellow for fun contrast  I'm open to suggestions!

Thanks Kathy Please accept giant back-crunching hugs from across the internet


----------



## Prairie Mom

oh...and please ignore my silly toilet jokes!!!

I get this ad on my forum page and love to mention it whenever I can  ...


----------



## jaizei

Prairie Mom said:


> oh...and please ignore my silly toilet jokes!!!
> 
> I get this ad on my forum page and love to mention it whenever I can  ...
> 
> View attachment 158859









I don't like anything battery powered though, so I might have to Macgyver my own illuminated toilet with some LED tape lights I have.


----------



## Prairie Mom

jaizei said:


> I don't like anything battery powered though, so I might have to Macgyver my own illuminated toilet with some LED tape lights I have.


And then...you'll take a selfie illustrating how it works


----------



## wellington

Prairie Mom said:


> oh...and please ignore my silly toilet jokes!!!
> 
> I get this ad on my forum page and love to mention it whenever I can  ...
> 
> View attachment 158859


Hey, just wondering, how do you like your secret Santa gift. I mean really, you didn't really mention it. Sorry, just had to. 
It is a very cool and thoughtful gift. Can't wait to see it hanging outside in the summer in full book


----------



## Prairie Mom

wellington said:


> Hey, just wondering, how do you like your secret Santa gift. I mean really, you didn't really mention it. Sorry, just had to.
> It is a very cool and thoughtful gift. Can't wait to see it hanging outside in the summer in full book


bwa ha ha ha!!!
I hated it. I really struggled for enthusiasm there at the end. You should see what I do when I get socks!


----------



## dmmj

Light up crapper seats. I weep for humamity


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Light up crapper seats. I weep for humamity



You don't want to know what all lights up in my house.


----------



## mike taylor

I'm an electrician no lights work in my house! Just ask the wife she'll let you know .


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> YAAAAAAYYYYY! I got so lucky!
> 
> I really love it! Thank you so much! Truly!
> 
> This was such a perfect gift! I just decided to log on again, because I'm obsessed and was just thinking that I plan to resurrect this thread in the summer and post photos of what I have growing in it -I'm definitely going to post photos in this whacky thread during the summer! I'm thinking I'll plant something cheerful and maybe even bright yellow for fun contrast  I'm open to suggestions!
> 
> Thanks Kathy Please accept giant back-crunching hugs from across the internet



You're welcome!! I'm so glad you liked it! Sorry I didn't put a Xmas card in. I just didn't think about it. 

Don't feel bad I didn't even send out cards this year.


----------



## Momof4

jaizei said:


> You don't want to know what all lights up in my house.



I do.


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> I do.


You may want to rethink that !


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> You may want to rethink that !



Maybe you're right!


----------



## Prairie Mom

mike taylor said:


> I'm an electrician no lights work in my house! Just ask the wife she'll let you know .


NOOO! You're like the poet who won't write his wife poetry! OR WORSE...the massage therapist who won't give his wife massages... OR worse...


----------



## mike taylor

I'm a electrician . I don't like changing lamps in my house . I don't like fixing light fixtures at work . I like drawing wiring diagrams . Then going out and wiring them .


----------



## Prairie Mom

Momof4 said:


> You're welcome!! I'm so glad you liked it! Sorry I didn't put a Xmas card in. I just didn't think about it.
> 
> Don't feel bad I didn't even send out cards this year.



Oh, don't worry about it! I was quite relieved not to find a card. -Too afraid to be told not to open it!
-------------------------------

I wanted to let you know that the Secret Santa fun is continuing in my house. My kids would like to thank you for the excellent package too







However, MY DOG feels very differently than the kids. He thinks you sent this box just to torture him...
All these photos were taken from MY LAP


----------



## dmmj

I'm going to award this thread the TFO best friend ever award, take a bow everyone


----------



## Momof4

Prairie Mom said:


> Oh, don't worry about it! I was quite relieved not to find a card. -Too afraid to be told not to open it!
> -------------------------------
> 
> I wanted to let you know that the Secret Santa fun is continuing in my house. My kids would like to thank you for the excellent package too
> View attachment 158866
> View attachment 158867
> 
> 
> View attachment 158868
> 
> 
> However, MY DOG feels very differently than the kids. He thinks you sent this box just to torture him...
> All these photos were taken from MY LAP
> View attachment 158869
> 
> 
> View attachment 158870
> 
> 
> View attachment 158871




Free entertainment! Poor doggie


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> Light up crapper seats. I weep for humamity



Weep for humanity for this....There are "directions for use" on my CAT LITTER BOX. is there really a person in the U.S. who how does not know how to use cat litter, either in a cat box, or under an older Harley....really???


----------



## Maggie Cummings

dmmj said:


> I'm going to award this thread the TFO best friend ever award, take a bow everyone


I absolutely agree with you, there's some great humor going on....


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> I'm going to award this thread the TFO best friend ever award, take a bow everyone


As a celebration.. You should open your presents!!! Yeaa!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

dmmj said:


> I'm going to award this thread the TFO best friend ever award, take a bow everyone


Ow! My BACK!!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I agree with David, this has been a very fun, and funny thread. Some of you have such great senses of humor, I really laugh, I wish I was that funny.
Not kidding, several times a post was so unexpectedly funny I actually have snorted MT. Dew out my nose, onto the computer.... I don't drink Mt. Dew at the computer anymore.
David...you are more Johnny Carson, (dry, sly, sneaky)humor, than the Henny Youngman my sis said you were like... your jokes sometimes come out of left field, and catch me unawares and then POW!


----------



## Yvonne G

Henny Youngman was the king of one-liners. And that's what David has been sharing with us - one liners.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> Henny Youngman was the king of one-liners. And that's what David has been sharing with us - one liners.



I'm shooting a raspberry at you...


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> I agree with David, this has been a very fun, and funny thread. Some of you have such great senses of humor, I really laugh, I wish I was that funny.
> Not kidding, several times a post was so unexpectedly funny I actually have snorted MT. Dew out my nose, onto the computer.... I don't drink Mt. Dew at the computer anymore.
> David...you are more Johnny Carson, (dry, sly, sneaky)humor, than the Henny Youngman my sis said you were like... your jokes sometimes come out of left field, and catch me unawares and then POW!


Your cat litter note made both my husband and I laugh out loud


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> Ow! My BACK!!!!



At least people can't see your back. I took my bow and smacked my forehead on the keyboard. Big welt.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I got my SS gift just now. I don't know who it's from. I can't come up with anyone from New York. BUT, her daughter painted Bob with a shed with his name on it.
Talk about tears. How thoughtful, cute, funny, and it's painted on a real canvas and her daughter has talent. That alone was a great gift for me. But there are 2 more wrapped, that I put under my Dale Earnhardt tree, speaking of my DE tree, here's a few pix of it. I hope no one minds too many pictures.....remember, my sis said if no pictures, then I really didn't do it. With some of the ornaments I've collected. So here goes.
Not a good pix of the whole tree, but there's an example of the ornaments....guess I should have made this in another thread.....sorry. But I find I am very proud of my collection that took years to get.
For those that don't know, and probably don't care, he was called The Intimidator I could go on about him. But I did want to thank my SS for the super kind words about Bob. I am so glad other's enjoyed him too. 










anybody here have an Earnhardt Rubik's cube? Or an Earnhardt tire gauge, or sno globe for the #3 car? Sorry, guess I should be done.


----------



## Prairie Mom

maggie3fan said:


> I got my SS gift just now. I don't know who it's from. I can't come up with anyone from New York. BUT, her daughter painted Bob with a shed with his name on it.
> Talk about tears. How thoughtful, cute, funny, and it's painted on a real canvas and her daughter has talent. That alone was a great gift for me. But there are 2 more wrapped, that I put under my Dale Earnhardt tree, speaking of my DE tree, here's a few pix of it. I hope no one minds too many pictures.....remember, my sis said if no pictures, then I really didn't do it. With some of the ornaments I've collected. So here goes.
> Not a good pix of the whole tree, but there's an example of the ornaments....guess I should have made this in another thread.....sorry. But I find I am very proud of my collection that took years to get.
> For those that don't know, and probably don't care, he was called The Intimidator I could go on about him. But I did want to thank my SS for the super kind words about Bob. I am so glad other's enjoyed him too.
> View attachment 158929
> View attachment 158930
> View attachment 158931
> View attachment 158932
> View attachment 158933
> View attachment 158934
> anybody here have an Earnhardt Rubik's cube? Or an Earnhardt tire gauge, or sno globe for the #3 car? Sorry, guess I should be done.


Love the painting. How thoughtful. Excited to hear what the other gifts may be. I really like that you posted the photos and I think this is a great place to do it


----------



## Momof4

I love that your gift was made with love! I loved your photos! Great tree!!


----------



## Yvonne G

Very nice, Mags.


----------



## mike taylor

Maggie that's the best gift yet ! Made by the love of a little kid . Everyone loved Bob . Especially when he ate your rose bush . I laughed my butt off . It reminded me of my chickens . At first I had them in a coop . Then I set them free . They ate my wife's garden then her flowers . Man she was pissed . I laughed and that wasn't a good idea . Remember I'm married to a derby girl . aka miss Lucrecia Mcevil !


----------



## Maggie Cummings

mike taylor said:


> Maggie that's the best gift yet ! Made by the love of a little kid . Everyone loved Bob . Especially when he ate your rose bush . I laughed my butt off . It reminded me of my chickens . At first I had them in a coop . Then I set them free . They ate my wife's garden then her flowers . Man she was pissed . I laughed and that wasn't a good idea . Remember I'm married to a derby girl . aka miss Lucrecia Mcevil !




Laughing was not a good idea. Women really like their flowers....


----------



## mike taylor

maggie3fan said:


> Laughing was not a good idea. Women really like their flowers....


Hahaha


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Laughing was not a good idea. Women really like their flowers....




Your so right. A couple of years ago my husband woke up early to do yard work and when I went out to see how it was going, I noticed he cut down all my purple agapanthus flowers off of like 25 plants! I didn't yell but I was so sad. 
He said he saw a landscaper doing it at his office so he thought it was the right thing to do. To this day he teases and ask me if I want them cut.


----------



## teresaf

maggie3fan said:


> Weep for humanity for this....There are "directions for use" on my CAT LITTER BOX. is there really a person in the U.S. who how does not know how to use cat litter, either in a cat box, or under an older Harley....really???



Its not for the people...duh


----------



## mike taylor

Momof4 said:


> Your so right. A couple of years ago my husband woke up early to do yard work and when I went out to see how it was going, I noticed he cut down all my purple agapanthus flowers off of like 25 plants! I didn't yell but I was so sad.
> He said he saw a landscaper doing it at his office so he thought it was the right thing to do. To this day he teases and ask me if I want them cut.


So did he kill them?


----------



## Momof4

mike taylor said:


> So did he kill them?



Yep, thrown into the the greens bin. 
They were so pretty


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> Your so right. A couple of years ago my husband woke up early to do yard work and when I went out to see how it was going, I noticed he cut down all my purple agapanthus flowers off of like 25 plants! I didn't yell but I was so sad.
> He said he saw a landscaper doing it at his office so he thought it was the right thing to do. To this day he teases and ask me if I want them cut.



Sounds a bit like my son and then the weedwacker would "accidentally" kill or break items he did not like.


----------



## teresaf

Momof4 said:


> Yep, thrown into the the greens bin.
> They were so pretty


Sounds like my hubby. He doesn't like the flower on hostas...so he weed wacks them...


----------



## mike taylor

I ran my wife's rose bushes over . But by the next weekend they would grow back . One weekend I tried to run them over again and bent my mower deck . Needless to say the roses are still there right in the way of mowing . I think she put them there to drive me nuts. FYI its working I hate that bush !


----------



## AnimalLady

maggie3fan said:


> I got my SS gift just now. I don't know who it's from. I can't come up with anyone from New York. BUT, her daughter painted Bob with a shed with his name on it.
> Talk about tears. How thoughtful, cute, funny, and it's painted on a real canvas and her daughter has talent. That alone was a great gift for me. But there are 2 more wrapped, that I put under my Dale Earnhardt tree, speaking of my DE tree, here's a few pix of it. I hope no one minds too many pictures.....remember, my sis said if no pictures, then I really didn't do it. With some of the ornaments I've collected. So here goes.
> Not a good pix of the whole tree, but there's an example of the ornaments....guess I should have made this in another thread.....sorry. But I find I am very proud of my collection that took years to get.
> For those that don't know, and probably don't care, he was called The Intimidator I could go on about him. But I did want to thank my SS for the super kind words about Bob. I am so glad other's enjoyed him too.
> 
> View attachment 158947
> View attachment 158948
> View attachment 158949
> View attachment 158950
> View attachment 158951
> View attachment 158952
> 
> 
> 
> anybody here have an Earnhardt Rubik's cube? Or an Earnhardt tire gauge, or sno globe for the #3 car? Sorry, guess I should be done.


Thats a beautiful gift! GOOD JOB SECRET SANTA!

And your tree is pretty awesome too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

teresaf said:


> Its not for the people...duh




Duh? If it's not for dumb people, who are the directions for? Neither one of my cats can read, or actually put the litter in the box, cats can't do it, and I certainly don't need directions. Even dumb Harley riders know an old Harley will leave it's mark, and cat litter prevents staining and puddling of the oil.
BTW, tortoises love Hostas. Good food for them...


And to answer a PM publicly I know Dale Earnhardt died Feb. 18, 2001 on the last lap of the opening lap of the Daytona. He was blocking so the car he owned driven by Michael Waltrip could win. Earnhardt was going to place second, Michael first and Junior third. A triple play for Dale. BUT...we all know what happened. However, I'm a 3 fan 4 ever. I spent 20 years or more collecting Earnhardt stuff. As a long distance truck driver I have Earnhardt stuff bought all over the U.S.
Dale Earnhardt suffered severe blunt force trauma to his neck and head. He was NASCAR's most popular driver. Because of his death NASCAR changed; it became more safety conscious. Because of him they created the 'Hans device" to hold the driver's neck and head in place. One in 2001 would have saved his life. Most of the tracks now have safety barriers, made of a softer material, so if the car hits the wall it is a softer hit and the safety barriers are shaped in a way to hold the car to it. Dale Earnhardt's death caused NASCAR to change a lot. Some of the new rules take a lot of fun out of racing for me. But it has saved numerous driver's lives over the years. Earnhardt is responsible for the popularity of NASCAR. Do you know that more people go to and watch more NASCAR races then go to or watch at home professional football? So that's part of why I love Dale Earnhardt.
My driver now is Kyle Busch. So, does that answer most of your questions? I'm sorry you are freaked out by my talk of racing. Go to the pretend chat, none of that is about tortoises. This thread is not about tortoises either, lighten up, we are mostly all Internet friends and we like to converse about anything....join in!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

We really don't have any rules in threads like this one. If one wants to ramble on about something other than the subject title, it's perfectly ok.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> Duh? If it's not for dumb people, who are the directions for? Neither one of my cats can read, or actually put the litter in the box, cats can't do it, and I certainly don't need directions. Even dumb Harley riders know an old Harley will leave it's mark, and cat litter prevents staining and puddling of the oil.
> BTW, tortoises love Hostas. Good food for them...
> 
> 
> And to answer a PM publicly I know Dale Earnhardt died Feb. 18, 2001 on the last lap of the opening lap of the Daytona. He was blocking so the car he owned driven by Michael Waltrip could win. Earnhardt was going to place second, Michael first and Junior third. A triple play for Dale. BUT...we all know what happened. However, I'm a 3 fan 4 ever. I spent 20 years or more collecting Earnhardt stuff. As a long distance truck driver I have Earnhardt stuff bought all over the U.S.
> Dale Earnhardt suffered severe blunt force trauma to his neck and head. He was NASCAR's most popular driver. Because of his death NASCAR changed; it became more safety conscious. Because of him they created the 'Hans device" to hold the driver's neck and head in place. One in 2001 would have saved his life. Most of the tracks now have safety barriers, made of a softer material, so if the car hits the wall it is a softer hit and the safety barriers are shaped in a way to hold the car to it. Dale Earnhardt's death caused NASCAR to change a lot. Some of the new rules take a lot of fun out of racing for me. But it has saved numerous driver's lives over the years. Earnhardt is responsible for the popularity of NASCAR. Do you know that more people go to and watch more NASCAR races then go to or watch at home professional football? So that's part of why I love Dale Earnhardt.
> My driver now is Kyle Busch. So, does that answer most of your questions? I'm sorry you are freaked out by my talk of racing. Go to the pretend chat, none of that is about tortoises. This thread is not about tortoises either, lighten up, we are mostly all Internet friends and we like to converse about anything....join in!!!



My husband was at that race

Anyone else receive their gift?


----------



## Jacqui

Yvonne G said:


> We really don't have any rules in threads like this one. If one wants to ramble on about something other than the subject title, it'w perfectly ok.



Unless the person who starts a thread requests non subject posts not be allowed. This thread's OP (original poster has no objects to allowing the thread to roam and ramble where it may, in fact it is her favorite thing to have happen a thread. Makes them much more interesting and fun).


----------



## Jacqui

Momof4 said:


> My husband was at that race
> 
> Anyone else receive their gift?


Does it haunt him?


----------



## Momof4

Jacqui said:


> Does it haunt him?



He talks about it once in a while if someone brings it up. At the time the fans didn't know, they just saw the ambulance take him away.


----------



## teresaf

maggie3fan said:


> Duh? If it's not for dumb people, who are the directions for? Neither one of my cats can read, or actually put the litter in the box, cats can't do it, and I certainly don't need directions. Even dumb Harley riders know an old Harley will leave it's mark, and cat litter prevents staining and puddling of the oil.
> BTW, tortoises love Hostas. Good food for them...
> 
> 
> And to answer a PM publicly I know Dale Earnhardt died Feb. 18, 2001 on the last lap of the opening lap of the Daytona. He was blocking so the car he owned driven by Michael Waltrip could win. Earnhardt was going to place second, Michael first and Junior third. A triple play for Dale. BUT...we all know what happened. However, I'm a 3 fan 4 ever. I spent 20 years or more collecting Earnhardt stuff. As a long distance truck driver I have Earnhardt stuff bought all over the U.S.
> Dale Earnhardt suffered severe blunt force trauma to his neck and head. He was NASCAR's most popular driver. Because of his death NASCAR changed; it became more safety conscious. Because of him they created the 'Hans device" to hold the driver's neck and head in place. One in 2001 would have saved his life. Most of the tracks now have safety barriers, made of a softer material, so if the car hits the wall it is a softer hit and the safety barriers are shaped in a way to hold the car to it. Dale Earnhardt's death caused NASCAR to change a lot. Some of the new rules take a lot of fun out of racing for me. But it has saved numerous driver's lives over the years. Earnhardt is responsible for the popularity of NASCAR. Do you know that more people go to and watch more NASCAR races then go to or watch at home professional football? So that's part of why I love Dale Earnhardt.
> My driver now is Kyle Busch. So, does that answer most of your questions? I'm sorry you are freaked out by my talk of racing. Go to the pretend chat, none of that is about tortoises. This thread is not about tortoises either, lighten up, we are mostly all Internet friends and we like to converse about anything....join in!!!



sigh... it was a joke. A not very good one evidently....sorry. (the directions were for the cat?). Hmmmm. I'll have to work on my jokes :/

do tortoises like the hosta flowers? I can always tell the hubby to save them....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

teresaf said:


> sigh... it was a joke. A not very good one evidently....sorry. (the directions were for the cat?). Hmmmm. I'll have to work on my jokes :/
> 
> do tortoises like the hosta flowers? I can always tell the hubby to save them....



sorry, I confess, I did miss the joke, you better work on your delivery.  No, the Hosta leaves.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maggy. Every single person in South or North Carolina is a Nascar and Earnhardt fan it seems.
The man is talked about like a God.
I am now officially looking for Earnhardt items for you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> Maggy. Every single person in South or North Carolina is a Nascar and Earnhardt fan it seems.
> The man is talked about like a God.
> I am now officially looking for Earnhardt items for you.



That's me...3fan4ever. It's hard still, that man was on my TV every Sunday or Saturday night since about the early 1980's when they first started putting the races on TV. He was young and brash. He could bump draft and pass that car without wrecking them. I have loved him since the very first race I saw him in. Now it always surprises me when I see how long he's been dead, 14 years now. I guess having so much Earnhardt stuff ;he's still alive and good lookin in my house. There's not a room in my 3br 2 bath house, that doesn't have an Earnhardt picture hanging on a wall. Well, I guess the bathrooms don't.


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne dons her psychiatrist hat and thinks, "Hm-m-m-m...Dale Earnhardt certainly does look a lot like my dad. And since Maggie is my sister, HER dad too. Hm-m-m-m..." ***


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne dons her psychiatrist hat and thinks, "Hm-m-m-m...Dale Earnhardt certainly does look a lot like my dad. And since Maggie is my sister, HER dad too. Hm-m-m-m..." ***



Really? Ya think? Oh my, after what I have dreamt about Earnhardt, I feel kinda dirty and icky now, like Dad? Seriously?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I hope I can make this work, be patient with me....Dale Earnhardt...and the only picture I have of my Dad. I'm afraid to try and get that white stuff off for fear of losing the whole picture...But all you psychiatrists out there here's


the two...I can see in my Dad's picture some of that white is actually the photo layer is torn off, and the mysterious white stuff.


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> I hope I can make this work, be patient with me....Dale Earnhardt...and the only picture I have of my Dad. I'm afraid to try and get that white stuff off for fear of losing the whole picture...But all you psychiatrists out there here's
> View attachment 159109
> View attachment 159110
> the two...I can see in my Dad's picture some of that white is actually the photo layer is torn off, and the mysterious white stuff.



Nope I do see it! Keep dreaming girl!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Nope I do see it! Keep dreaming girl!



You think my Dad looks like Dale Earnhardt? All I see are sunglasses and face hair, and Earnhardt only had a 'stash. But if you really think they look alike and I am have some sort of father problem....I seriously need to change the object of my, uh, dreams, can't do that now, it'll feel icky.
Sam Elliott is my fantasy dream man lately....


----------



## Momof4

maggie3fan said:


> You think my Dad looks like Dale Earnhardt? All I see are sunglasses and face hair, and Earnhardt only had a 'stash. But if you really think they look alike and I am have some sort of father problem....I seriously need to change the object of my, uh, dreams, can't do that now, it'll feel icky.
> Sam Elliott is my fantasy dream man lately....




Sorry, don't see it.


----------



## Prairie Mom

I think he totally looks like Dale Earnhardt!!! I really do! If your Dad's chin was slightly shorter and the top of his nose sloped more, I think they would be the same guy! Both good looking fellows.

As for the psych stuff...I don't think it's anything demented. It's often been said that a little girl's first crush is her Dad. My daughter developed a huge crush on Ewan McGregor when he is in the second "Nanny McPHee" movie. It was cute I could totally see her just GUSH! It tickled my funny bone because for some reason he reminds me of my husband in that movie.


----------



## wellington

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne dons her psychiatrist hat and thinks, "Hm-m-m-m...Dale Earnhardt certainly does look a lot like my dad. And since Maggie is my sister, HER dad too. Hm-m-m-m..." ***


Hmmm, do tell


----------



## wellington

maggie3fan said:


> You think my Dad looks like Dale Earnhardt? All I see are sunglasses and face hair, and Earnhardt only had a 'stash. But if you really think they look alike and I am have some sort of father problem....I seriously need to change the object of my, uh, dreams, can't do that now, it'll feel icky.
> Sam Elliott is my fantasy dream man lately....


I can see some similarity. They could be brothers. I don't think you need to worry though, that's not why you love Dale.
As for Sam Elliott, man my sister and I fell for him many moons ago. And he is still a looker for sure.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

wellington said:


> I can see some similarity. They could be brothers. I don't think you need to worry though, that's not why you love Dale.
> As for Sam Elliott, man my sister and I fell for him many moons ago. And he is still a looker for sure.



There is not a better looking older man than Sam Elliott, and that voice, oh lord, I'm having to fan myself...,lol


----------



## AZtortMom

Gift opening in 5 days!!


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> Gift opening in 5 days!!
> View attachment 159242


Ha! That's really funny


----------



## johnandjade

still haven't read if my gift arrived


----------



## Prairie Mom

johnandjade said:


> still haven't read if my gift arrived


Noooooo!


----------



## AZtortMom

johnandjade said:


> still haven't read if my gift arrived


----------



## johnandjade

AZtortMom said:


> View attachment 159261




really hope it arived before Christmas:/


----------



## Maggie Cummings

johnandjade said:


> really hope it arived before Christmas:/



Me too...Maybe they're waiting for Christmas and open it post the info complete with pictures, then you'll know.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I don't see any resemblance.
A good photo shop would be able to restore that photograph for you.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't see any resemblance.
> A good photo shop would be able to restore that photograph for you.



great, thanks. 

Dad has a small 'stash and a great goatee, and sun glasses, Earnhardt has a big brushy 'stash and cool sun glasses.


----------



## mike taylor

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't see any resemblance.
> A good photo shop would be able to restore that photograph for you.


You should fix it then post it .


----------



## AnimalLady

I GOT ANOTHER PRESENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@teresaf , this doesnt have a message saying I cant open it... CAN I? CAN [email protected]~?~~~~ I want to open it so badly!

THANK YOU SO MUCH! DONT know exactly what the presents are YET, BUT I LOVE THEM!  <3 <3 <3 <3 [email protected]!#!


----------



## AnimalLady

OK i'm guessing! I'm pretty good at this.... by the shaking i'm going to guess a Puzzle, the shape of the box looks puzzly too.. [email protected]~!*@~*@


----------



## Yvonne G

AnimalLady said:


> OK i'm guessing! I'm pretty good at this.... by the shaking i'm going to guess a Puzzle, the shape of the box looks puzzly too.. [email protected]~!*@~*@



Yeah, anyone could've said that...but what's the picture on the puzzle. Guess that and you get some pats on the back!


----------



## AnimalLady

Yvonne G said:


> Yeah, anyone could've said that...but what's the picture on the puzzle. Guess that and you get some pats on the back!


a tortoise LOL!


----------



## Robertchrisroph

I got one thank you Santa.


----------



## Momof4

Robertchrisroph said:


> I got one thank you Santa.
> View attachment 159597



Open it, open it!!


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> OK i'm guessing! I'm pretty good at this.... by the shaking i'm going to guess a Puzzle, the shape of the box looks puzzly too.. [email protected]~!*@~*@



Wrooooong...lol : ) not even close... I was actually worried that they wouldn't come in the mail to me on time... that's why they're later than the others. 

Siiiiiggggghhh.... you can open them all if you waaaaant. ; )


----------



## wellington

Open, open, you guys are killing me. Boy, you all have way more control then I think I could. Can't wait to see all that was gotten. Enjoy when that opening begins.


----------



## 4jean

wellington said:


> Open, open, you guys are killing me. Boy, you all have way more control then I think I could. Can't wait to see all that was gotten. Enjoy when that opening begins.


I think I am opening mine on Christmas Eve.....


----------



## AnimalLady

teresaf said:


> Wrooooong...lol : ) not even close... I was actually worried that they wouldn't come in the mail to me on time... that's why they're later than the others.
> 
> Siiiiiggggghhh.... you can open them all if you waaaaant. ; )


Really? I was SO sure! Now I have to wait until tomorrow, I left them at work to fight temptation!!! Aghhhh I never thought I'd say this, but, I'm excited to go to work tomorrow lol!


----------



## AZtortMom

One more day!!


----------



## AnimalLady

Oh man! My presents are amaze-balls!!!!!

Be jealous people 






It has chocolate! Yummy freggin chocolate! I'm fighting greedy co-workers off! Ha! Not to mention this mug is heavy as heck and I could probably do some serious injury with it lol!!! So they better back up!



Oh heck yes! I LOVE stickers and this baby is going on my back window of my suv!!!

Thank you so so much Teresa! I absolutely love all of my gifts! LOVE them!!!

*happy dance* Santa came early, oh yea, oh yea, Santa came early OH YEA!


----------



## teresaf

AnimalLady said:


> Oh man! My presents are amaze-balls!!!!!
> 
> Be jealous people
> 
> View attachment 159643
> 
> 
> View attachment 159644
> 
> It has chocolate! Yummy freggin chocolate! I'm fighting greedy co-workers off! Ha! Not to mention this mug is heavy as heck and I could probably do some serious injury with it lol!!! So they better back up!
> 
> View attachment 159645
> 
> Oh heck yes! I LOVE stickers and this baby is going on my back window of my suv!!!
> 
> Thank you so so much Teresa! I absolutely love all of my gifts! LOVE them!!!
> 
> *happy dance* Santa came early, oh yea, oh yea, Santa came early OH YEA!


The pink turtle is an ear phone jack cover for phone or computer... but you could probably use it for anything. you could cut off the little Jack post and gluE it on something. little silver things in the bag in case you can't see are little Crystal turtles for nail polish. again you can do anything you want with those. the chocolates are Esther Price's version of Turtles!

MERRY CHRISTMAS! Your welcome! This was so fun.


----------



## dmmj

you're eating turtles? Sad so sad


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> you're eating turtles? Sad so sad


Negative, its not sad, its good, like really really good. I ate all the milk chocolate turtles already


----------



## Momof4

AnimalLady said:


> Oh man! My presents are amaze-balls!!!!!
> 
> Be jealous people
> 
> View attachment 159643
> 
> 
> View attachment 159644
> 
> It has chocolate! Yummy freggin chocolate! I'm fighting greedy co-workers off! Ha! Not to mention this mug is heavy as heck and I could probably do some serious injury with it lol!!! So they better back up!
> 
> View attachment 159645
> 
> Oh heck yes! I LOVE stickers and this baby is going on my back window of my suv!!!
> 
> Thank you so so much Teresa! I absolutely love all of my gifts! LOVE them!!!
> 
> *happy dance* Santa came early, oh yea, oh yea, Santa came early OH YEA!



What great gifts!!! 
I agree this is so fun!!!


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> you're eating turtles? Sad so sad


When are you going to give and open your stuff?!?! HUH?! Tomorrow? Noche buena, or Christmas Eve as some call it?


----------



## dmmj

AnimalLady said:


> When are you going to give and open your stuff?!?! HUH?! Tomorrow? Noche buena, or Christmas Eve as some call it?


Christmas day of course who knows I may wait till December 26th to open them to extend the anxiety


----------



## dmmj

when it's all said and done I think I'm going to miss this  thread.


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> Christmas day of course who knows I may wait till December 26th to open them to extend the anxiety



I think the rule is that any Christmas present not opened on/before Christmas carries over to the next year. Just imagine if you got a late gift and had 11.89 months of waiting to do.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> when it's all said and done I think I'm going to miss this  thread.




Me too!


----------



## AnimalLady

jaizei said:


> I think the rule is that any Christmas present not opened on/before Christmas carries over to the next year. Just imagine if you got a late gift and had 11.89 months of waiting to do.


Rules are made to be broken, especially in this case!


----------



## Momof4

Well, well, well what do we have here?


----------



## AnimalLady

Momof4 said:


> Well, well, well what do we have here?
> 
> View attachment 159682


No clue! Opennnnnnn!


----------



## Momof4

AnimalLady said:


> No clue! Opennnnnnn!



I'm researching! It's from Ca but I don't recognize the return name! 
I'm still reading old post to narrow it down!


----------



## dmmj

what's in a name? Whose moniker is it?


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> what's in a name? Whose moniker is it?



David, are you my Secret Santa?


----------



## Momof4

Forgive me but I don't know any Cindy's in Ca. 
Sometimes I can be clueless!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> David, are you my Secret Santa?


damn I thought I was being clever


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> damn I thought I was being clever




No way! I haven't opened it yet! 
I can't believe it! There's a few members I didn't know but they were in NY, Michigan, no state listed or across the pond!! 
Yippie!! I'm horrible at games!


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> damn I thought I was being clever



Oh, but I think it was clever!


----------



## dmmj

Momof4 said:


> Oh, but I think it was clever!


I couldn't mail it out till Monday sorry don't be disappointed when you open it.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I couldn't mail it out till Monday sorry don't be disappointed when you open it.



Hey, hey no negative talk!


----------



## Momof4

I couldn't wait any longer!! 
David, I absolutely love it!! 

Oh my gosh tons of seeds, gardening tools, candy, blue gardening gloves( favorite color) and a cute gardening tote to carry it all in!! 

David, you sent out a wonderful gift that I will get lots of use out of! 

Thank you!! I'm surprised I didn't get hand shots of my family grabbing the candy!!


----------



## dmmj

I aim to please even though I think I'm bad at picking out gifts.


----------



## Momof4

dmmj said:


> I aim to please even though I think I'm bad at picking out gifts.



I think you did a fine job


----------



## AnimalLady

Ok so.. Looking at all these kick butt gifts.. I'm worried about what I gifted.. I thought it was pretty cool till I started seeing all the gifts here lolol! Ehhh, sorry secret santa, I'm not at imaginative as you all


----------



## AnimalLady

Momof4 said:


> I couldn't wait any longer!!
> David, I absolutely love it!!
> 
> Oh my gosh tons of seeds, gardening tools, candy, blue gardening gloves( favorite color) and a cute gardening tote to carry it all in!!
> 
> David, you sent out a wonderful gift that I will get lots of use out of!
> 
> Thank you!! I'm surprised I didn't get hand shots of my family grabbing the candy!!
> 
> View attachment 159689
> 
> View attachment 159690


What an awesome gift! Good job David!


----------



## Momof4

AnimalLady said:


> What an awesome gift! Good job David!




His wrapping wasn't bad either!! I love snowmen!!


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Merry Christmas to all of us. Thank you and Much Love.


----------



## 4jean

Merry Christmas! I opened my secret Santa gift!!! I love it!!! It is a beautiful jeweled tortoise box! I have no idea who it is from, I hope my secret Santa will reveal them self so I can thank them!!


----------



## teresaf

4jean said:


> Merry Christmas! I opened my secret Santa gift!!! I love it!!! It is a beautiful jeweled tortoise box! I have no idea who it is from, I hope my secret Santa will reveal them self so I can thank them!!
> View attachment 159814
> View attachment 159815
> View attachment 159816


 that is so cool...I love it....I want one too!


----------



## Robertchrisroph

My Wife. Lol we unwrap our Santa gift. She is wrapping it!!!!. What? See you in the morning. I will unwrap S.S.


----------



## Momof4

4jean said:


> Merry Christmas! I opened my secret Santa gift!!! I love it!!! It is a beautiful jeweled tortoise box! I have no idea who it is from, I hope my secret Santa will reveal them self so I can thank them!!
> View attachment 159814
> View attachment 159815
> View attachment 159816



Awww, it's so cute!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I guess it depends on what part of the country you're in, it may already be Christmas


----------



## AnimalLady

It's Christmas here! 12:36am! Party just left my house thank goodness. Now I have to clean and wrap presents,goodness help me! Merry Christmas tort people friends!!!!!!!


----------



## stojanovski92113

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## stojanovski92113

4jean said:


> Merry Christmas! I opened my secret Santa gift!!! I love it!!! It is a beautiful jeweled tortoise box! I have no idea who it is from, I hope my secret Santa will reveal them self so I can thank them!!
> View attachment 159814
> View attachment 159815
> View attachment 159816


Who's your secret Santa guess?


----------



## teresaf

I'll open my gifts in the AM. I can barely wait! : )


----------



## johnandjade

happy Christmas guys and dolls , hoping you all have a great time


----------



## johnandjade

watching in anticipation for the grand revealing  I haven't received but sure what i sent has  , can't wait to see what everyone got


----------



## AZtortMom

Opening my gifts in a little while


----------



## dmmj

why wait?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Momof4 said:


> Open it, open it!!



open, open open, open open, open open, open open, open open, open open, open open, open open, open open, open crap....OPEN IT!!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AnimalLady said:


> Ok so.. Looking at all these kick butt gifts.. I'm worried about what I gifted.. I thought it was pretty cool till I started seeing all the gifts here lolol! Ehhh, sorry secret santa, I'm not at imaginative as you all



that's how I feel too.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Robertchrisroph said:


> Merry Christmas to all of us. Thank you and Much Love.
> View attachment 159758



Seriously, back at ya!!! I hope your next year is better than this one for you. Happy Christmas


----------



## Foursteels

I opened my SS gifts today and had already figured out they were from @ZEROPILOT. First off, Ed can wrap a gift better than me! I absolutely love the baby tortoise pet pal, but I'm putting it on my desk instead of in Vlad's enclosure. The thermometer always comes in handy too. Thanks again Ed!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ok now.. Here we go!
Posting pics!


----------



## AZtortMom

first one from usps, so I'm guessing my SS is residing in the US


----------



## AZtortMom

I LOVE IT! 
The note is great and the bookmarks are awesome!
*scratching chin who my SS is*


----------



## Maggie Cummings

OK, guess it's my turn. Most of you will remember I got a box with 3 gifts. One was wrapped different than the others, and because I do what I want, I opened it, confessed and showed the 'painted specially for me', Bob and his shed, complete with his name on the shed. Tears...Put the other two under the Dale Earnhardt tree. Oh, did I say Dale Earnhardt? Or turtle painted salt and pepper shakers? Or DE gloves? They fit much better than OJ's did. (haha) They are all from 4jean, I hope she doesn't mind if I tell her name. There's so much thought she and her daughter put into my gifts, made this old lady and some of my friends feel really good. Bought, handpainted and packaged with love, it's obvious, I am so touched. Except it makes my gift to my guy more lame than ever....Thank you so much. OK, let's try the picture...The pictures always come out slightly blurry if I can't make the flash come on, so I apologize for that...
oops, that's Maks, she's been crapping red curling ribbon for a couple of days now...Merry Christmas all....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I'm with the rest of ya, I love this thread to the point, I am now just sitting here waiting for the next post. Guess I could at least get dressed...what great gifts all....


----------



## AZtortMom

2nd package hmm.. Amazon...


----------



## Yvonne G

I just love this. Every year I say that next year I'm going to participate, then next year rolls around and I chicken out. I'm just not a good shopper. But I'm really going to try to participate next year. This has been so much fun!


----------



## AZtortMom

Ooo! This gets better and better! 2 little boxes amongst the paper!
Message on first one


----------



## Maggie Cummings

WELL?????


----------



## AZtortMom

2nd message
So fun!!


----------



## AZtortMom

Opening now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Robertchrisroph said:


> My Wife. Lol we unwrap our Santa gift. She is wrapping it!!!!. What? See you in the morning. I will unwrap S.S.
> View attachment 159825



Is that Fiestaware I see? Homer Laughlin?


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> Opening now.


I'm sitting here going"Darn, how long does it take to open a box, just like a freaking kid". The suspense is killing me...I'm gonna go get dressed....so laughing!


----------



## AZtortMom

SQUEEE!! They Are So COOL!!


----------



## AZtortMom

I love them!!
THANK YOU THANK YOU SECRET SANTA!!
BIG HUGS!!
The tortoise measuring spoons are awesome and I love the teardrop terraium(sp?)


----------



## AZtortMom

maggie3fan said:


> I'm sitting here going"Darn, how long does it take to open a box, just like a freaking kid". The suspense is killing me...I'm gonna go get dressed....so laughing!


I was trying to take a picture and my phone was being stupid, ugh!


----------



## 4jean

stojanovski92113 said:


> Who's your secret Santa guess?



I have no guess!! My package came from China! I love my gift....who are you secret Santa??


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm not sure either on my secret Santa *rubs chin*


----------



## Yvonne G

I think present-givers should give a few clues now.


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Thank you to my secret Santa um I received a Garden Gnome. I LOVE it. always wanted one for the garden my wife loves the crystal decanter too. oh this is fun. I hope mine made across the pond love to you all


----------



## Maggie Cummings

AZtortMom said:


> I'm not sure either on my secret Santa *rubs chin*



From China? Gotta be Steven....


----------



## dmmj

I opened my SS gifts. big one first someone sent me some adult themed tortoise statues. I blushed when I open them.


----------



## dmmj

ok first two gifts some Godiva hot chocolate and candy and some decorative rock jewelry I presume


----------



## dmmj

up next some gold coins (chocolate) and cinnamon drops (non tortoise variety)


----------



## teresaf

Yvonne G said:


> I just love this. Every year I say that next year I'm going to participate, then next year rolls around and I chicken out. I'm just not a good shopper. But I'm really going to try to participate next year. This has been so much fun!


If you need help next year you can pm me or someone for ideas! That would spread the fun out too!


----------



## dmmj

and last but certainly not least in case there's ever any doubt I am indeed Captain Awesome now and forever more


----------



## Maggie Cummings

There was never any doubt about you being Captain Awesome!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

maggie3fan said:


> From China? Gotta be Steven....



I meant to respond to 4jean, I bet it's Steven....


----------



## teresaf

dmmj said:


> I opened my SS gifts. big one first someone sent me some adult themed tortoise statues. I blushed when I open them.


That is hilarious! Get it? FASTER? One tortoise to another tortoise?


----------



## dmmj

y' all have already seen the sports car.I gotta say the gifts were fun and imagative. as for who my secret santa is I had it narrowed down to two 1 was already guessed so my other guess is  animal lady


----------



## stojanovski92113

4jean said:


> I have no guess!! My package came from China! I love my gift....who are you secret Santa??


Well...I'm your secret Santa!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## teresaf

Everyones gifts are all so fun...I loved how mine came in pieces. I JUST opened mine...they're wonderful! I was right...one was a figurine. Not in the package I thought though.lol. it looks like my dog, memphis! And a pin.... A Phoenix? pterodactyl? Lol also a gift card for the plant cart I didn't get for Christmas! YES! Thanks Secret Santa....no idea who my gifter is....  I'll guess johnandjade or maggie3fan? Just because I HAVE to....


----------



## Momof4

Everyone's gifts are awesome!!! 
I love this thread!!!


----------



## Yvonne G

teresaf said:


> If you need help next year you can pm me or someone for ideas! That would spread the fun out too!



Thank you...I just may take you up on that.


----------



## AnimalLady

dmmj said:


> y' all have already seen the sports car.I gotta say the gifts were fun and imagative. as for who my secret santa is I had it narrowed down to two 1 was already guessed so my other guess is  animal lady


Ya got me! You got gold, jewels, a sports car and lemon drops.. Everything on your wish list hahaha Maria style   The one real gift I guess you could call it was the Godiva stuff  I hope you like them, it was super fun!


----------



## Momof4

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well...I'm your secret Santa!!! Merry Christmas



Explain how it was shipped from China??


----------



## dmmj

Thank U @AnimalLady. the gift was very nice indeed The Tortoise statue  was very well received


----------



## Momof4

@dmmj
I can't wait to plant some of my seeds!! Our ground is wet from our rain so I think this weekend will be a great time to start! 

Thank you David!!


----------



## 4jean

stojanovski92113 said:


> Well...I'm your secret Santa!!! Merry Christmas


Thank you so so much stojanovski!!! You did a great job!


----------



## stojanovski92113

4jean said:


> Thank you so so much stojanovski!!! You did a great job!


I'm so happy you like it  Merry Christmas


----------



## Maggie Cummings

teresaf said:


> Everyones gifts are all so fun...I loved how mine came in pieces. I JUST opened mine...they're wonderful! I was right...one was a figurine. Not in the package I thought though.lol. it looks like my dog, memphis! And a pin.... A Phoenix? pterodactyl? Lol also a gift card for the plant cart I didn't get for Christmas! YES! Thanks Secret Santa....no idea who my gifter is....  I'll guess johnandjade or maggie3fan? Just because I HAVE to....
> 
> View attachment 159913
> View attachment 159916


Not me sweetie, I don't have that good of an imagination...


----------



## AZtortMom

teresaf said:


> Everyones gifts are all so fun...I loved how mine came in pieces. I JUST opened mine...they're wonderful! I was right...one was a figurine. Not in the package I thought though.lol. it looks like my dog, memphis! And a pin.... A Phoenix? pterodactyl? Lol also a gift card for the plant cart I didn't get for Christmas! YES! Thanks Secret Santa....no idea who my gifter is....  I'll guess johnandjade or maggie3fan? Just because I HAVE to....
> 
> View attachment 159913
> View attachment 159916


I'm your secret Santa
The pin is from the new mocking jay movie
Enjoy!


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm still wondering who my SS is


----------



## TerrapinStation

Whew, crazy day.... just got home after 12 hours of party hopping...... Opened my gift last night, but forgot to post it!!!g

AWESOME carved Sea Turtle from Ecuador....... Thanks @maggie3fan it is beautiful and we have it on top of our torts enclosure. He is eyeing it up... I think he has a new crush..... I will let you know if he tries to get "personal" with it haha

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Momof4

TerrapinStation said:


> Whew, crazy day.... just got home after 12 hours of party hopping...... Opened my gift last night, but forgot to post it!!!g
> 
> AWESOME carved Sea Turtle from Ecuador....... Thanks @maggie3fan it is beautiful and we have it on top of our torts enclosure. He is eyeing it up... I think he has a new crush..... I will let you know if he tries to get "personal" with it haha
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!




Awww, he's so cute!!!


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I'm still wondering who my SS is



What state?


----------



## teresaf

AZtortMom said:


> I'm your secret Santa
> The pin is from the new mocking jay movie
> Enjoy!


 Weird, i was going to guess johnandjade or one of the 'moms'! But i changed my mind. Haha! My daughter saw the pin a vit ago and instantly new what it was! I'm an idiot sometimes...I just remember the bird in the circle. I have bad eyes so couldn't actually SEE the bird...thank-you, I loved how you spaced the gifts out too...


----------



## johnandjade

Robertchrisroph said:


> Thank you to my secret Santa um I received a Garden Gnome. I LOVE it. always wanted one for the garden my wife loves the crystal decanter too. oh this is fun. I hope mine made across the pond love to you all
> View attachment 159891





glad you like the gnome , hope the scotch mist raised a smile. wanted to send a can of tennents, the domestic beer here as well but post restrictions wouldn't allow 

hope you had a fantastic day, best wishes and keep on tortin'


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> What state?


I think KY but not sure..


----------



## Foursteels

HaPpY BiRthDaY @AZtortMom!!! Today is also my son's birthday. Have a great day


----------



## AZtortMom

Foursteels said:


> HaPpY BiRthDaY @AZtortMom!!! Today is also my son's birthday. Have a great day


Thank you  D


----------



## Momof4

Ok, I know there's more gifts to open out there!!


----------



## Yvonne G

How about it, Jacqui. Have you heard from all the gift givers and receivers? Has everyone received their gift?


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> SQUEEE!! They Are So COOL!!
> View attachment 159889
> View attachment 159890



Those spoons are neat!


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Those spoons are neat!


They are pretty awesome. 
I told Randy they are too nice to use and we need to just display them


----------



## teresaf

AZtortMom said:


> They are pretty awesome.
> I told Randy they are too nice to use and we need to just display them


Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom

teresaf said:


> Happy birthday!!!!!


Thank you


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm still curious who my Secret Santa is


----------



## AZtortMom

teresaf said:


> Weird, i was going to guess johnandjade or one of the 'moms'! But i changed my mind. Haha! My daughter saw the pin a vit ago and instantly new what it was! I'm an idiot sometimes...I just remember the bird in the circle. I have bad eyes so couldn't actually SEE the bird...thank-you, I loved how you spaced the gifts out too...


I'm glad you enjoyed them. 
Now, you can a book you've been wanting to read 
You're welcome


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed them.
> Now, you can a book you've been wanting to read
> You're welcome



Prairie Mom or Meech?


----------



## AZtortMom

Momof4 said:


> Prairie Mom or Meech?


Possibly


----------



## stojanovski92113

AZtortMom said:


> They are pretty awesome.
> I told Randy they are too nice to use and we need to just display them


I have the same ones. I won't use them either. Display only


----------



## AZtortMom

I'm still wondering about the secret Santa


----------



## Momof4

AZtortMom said:


> I'm still wondering about the secret Santa




Same here!! There has to be more !!


----------



## Yvonne G

Did everyone receive their gift?


----------



## johnandjade

Yvonne G said:


> Did everyone receive their gift?




mine hasn't appeared but it's probably just the mail at this time of year. the one I sent made it, that's good enough for me


----------



## Jacqui

johnandjade said:


> mine hasn't appeared but it's probably just the mail at this time of year. the one I sent made it, that's good enough for me



That'sThat's a great attitude, but I will check to see what is going on.

Anybody else?

Sorry I got busy in the real world lately.


----------



## wellington

Hope you all had a great Christmas. Everyone did a great job on your gifts, I want them all. It's been really fun reading this thread.


----------



## Jacqui

johnandjade said:


> mine hasn't appeared but it's probably just the mail at this time of year. the one I sent made it, that's good enough for me



I doubled checked and the person who I believe had you, showed it should have been delivered on Dec 4th.

Double checking that I did indeed give you to him.

Also can you PM your address, so I can double check on it being correct.


----------



## johnandjade

Jacqui said:


> I doubled checked and the person who I believe had you, showed it should have been delivered on Dec 4th.
> 
> Double checking that I did indeed give you to him.
> 
> Also can you PM your address, so I can double check on it being correct.




will do. it's honestly ok though, just a shame it didn't make it after they have took the time to ship  


thank you secret santa for taking the time and thought though , that's what counts and is apreciated


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> I'm still wondering who my SS is


NOELLLLL!!!! I'm sorry!  It was very difficult for me not to blow my cover when you mentioned waiting until Christmas to open. <<Seriously difficult!>> I knew I'd be travelling and not have a chance to check on you at present time.

I so enjoyed being your Secret Santa and am glad you participated I really enjoyed picking goodies and sending you the little notes. Hope you had a very Merry Christmas! HUG! HUG! HUG!


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> NOELLLLL!!!! I'm sorry!  It was very difficult for me not to blow my cover when you mentioned waiting until Christmas to open. <<Seriously difficult!>> I knew I'd be travelling and not have a chance to check on you at present time.
> 
> I so enjoyed being your Secret Santa and am glad you participated I really enjoyed picking goodies and sending you the little notes. Hope you had a very Merry Christmas! HUG! HUG! HUG!


AWWWW!! No need to apologize
I'm so happy you are my secret Santa
The gifts are great!
One of the book marks is being used as we speak


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> AWWWW!! No need to apologize
> I'm so happy you are my secret Santa
> The gifts are great!
> One of the book marks is being used as we speak



Yes, but used how??


----------



## Prairie Mom

AZtortMom said:


> AWWWW!! No need to apologize
> I'm so happy you are my secret Santa
> The gifts are great!
> One of the book marks is being used as we speak


This makes me so happy! What fun!

I was kind of hoping the collection of European bookmarks would 'throw you off the scent of "prairie" mom', but it's also a personal touch from me too because I spent so much time over-seas growing up. I remembered you once told me that you loved to cook in the recipe/food discussion thread after I had whined that I hate cooking, so I couldn't resist those turtle measuring spoons.

On Amazon, I saw them using the little terrarium as a bud vase. I thought it looked cool...



Happy New Year!


----------



## AZtortMom

Prairie Mom said:


> This makes me so happy! What fun!
> 
> I was kind of hoping the collection of European bookmarks would 'throw you off the scent of "prairie" mom', but it's also a personal touch from me too because I spent so much time over-seas growing up. I remembered you once told me that you loved to cook in the recipe/food discussion thread after I had whined that I hate cooking, so I couldn't resist those turtle measuring spoons.
> 
> On Amazon, I saw them using the little terrarium as a bud vase. I thought it looked cool...
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> View attachment 160555


I can't wait to grow something in it 
Happy New Year to you


----------



## AZtortMom

Jacqui said:


> Yes, but used how??


I'm not telling


----------



## Robertchrisroph

@johnandjade thank you


----------



## johnandjade

Robertchrisroph said:


> @johnandjade thank you
> View attachment 161663



I did my best givin the list of things you like, wasn't sure what my king was? figured the safe bet was a gnome, given then gardening clue... hope it will find a spot . 

.. had to send a fun one to, hence the 'scotch mist'  

was also going to include a can of tennents, our domestic beer but post restrictions didn't allow alcohol there was also a homemade candle by jade but she wasn't sure of her efforts so didn't let me send it on :/


----------



## ZEROPILOT

John.
Nothing still?


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> John.
> Nothing still?




nope, but the thought was there


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> nope, but the thought was there


Was there?
(I don't know the story.)


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Was there?
> (I don't know the story.)




parcel was from calli, last tracked to London.. beer and mustard


----------



## dmmj

johnandjade said:


> parcel was from calli, last tracked to London.. beer and mustard


odd combo all that's missing is pretzels


----------



## Lyn W

johnandjade said:


> parcel was from calli, last tracked to London.. beer and mustard


Maybe food and drink restrictions prevented them for reaching you and they are sat in customs at Heathrow - or being enjoyed by customs officials


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Hello and good day to you all. Me and the wife are putting a new package together and sending it out again. Lol. I will get one there if I have to deliver it myself. Lol um how much is a round trip to Scotland? So fun. Thank you all


----------



## johnandjade

Lyn W said:


> Maybe food and drink restrictions prevented them for reaching you and they are sat in customs at Heathrow - or being enjoyed by customs officials




good point, wouldn't allow me to send beer out


----------



## johnandjade

Robertchrisroph said:


> Hello and good day to you all. Me and the wife are putting a new package together and sending it out again. Lol. I will get one there if I have to deliver it myself. Lol um how much is a round trip to Scotland? So fun. Thank you all




please don't go to any trouble!! honestly as long as you don't hate what i sent im happy truly appreciate the thought


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Trouble lol is my middle name. Just a joke. Will send after holiday.


----------



## johnandjade

Robertchrisroph said:


> Trouble lol is my middle name. Just a joke. Will send after holiday.


----------



## Robertchrisroph

OMG. This has been fun. I would like you to see what was suppose to be filled out. I did not know how to fill address out. That's were last package went wrong. Lol. Good luck hope it gets there.


----------



## johnandjade

thank you soo much , you honestly should have went to any trouble! truly grateful,  can't wait to see what it is! you've went above and beyond sir, thank


----------



## johnandjade

was snoozing on the sofa, woke with the door being chapped.. mad dash to find my keys, opened the door and......



   santas been


----------



## dmmj

why is it not already open?


----------



## johnandjade

I couldn't wait for jade getting home to open, was too excited 






i love love love em!! thank you so much 2 silver dollars so we can have one each, they are really cool we are going to have to have some hotdogs to have the mustard with, can't wait!!! 



thank you so much much Robert, very greatly appreciated


----------



## johnandjade




----------



## teresaf

johnandjade said:


> was snoozing on the sofa, woke with the door being chapped.. mad dash to find my keys, opened the door and......
> View attachment 163477
> 
> 
> santas been



okay, i've got to ask, I'm going to assume that chapped means 'knocked on'? Lol but why did you have to look for keys? You need keys to open the door from the inside? Lol


----------



## teresaf

I love the gifts especially the coins. Actually no, I love the mustard too, mustard freak here. Where did you get the coins @Robertchrisroph?


----------



## dmmj

must be a rough neighborhood


----------



## johnandjade

teresaf said:


> okay, i've got to ask, I'm going to assume that chapped means 'knocked on'? Lol but why did you have to look for keys? You need keys to open the door from the inside? Lol



yeah, a knock. door was locked from jade going to work this morning and my keys were still in my work bag from last night... was running about looking everywhere lol


----------



## johnandjade

dmmj said:


> must be a rough neighborhood




has been voted most deprived area in Scotland before


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Mendocino is our county we live in. Love the mustard. I'm so glad it made it. Much love


----------



## ZEROPILOT

You might want to ask a moderator to scrub out your addresses visible on the box.


----------



## Jacqui

Finally! So glad it ended so well.


----------



## johnandjade

Robertchrisroph said:


> Mendocino is our county we live in. Love the mustard. I'm so glad it made it. Much love




can't wait to try it . thank you again, truly grateful


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Definitely a good sport.
The shipping alone was more than twice what I spent on my S.S. gift.


----------



## Prairie Mom

And the Spirit of Christmas LIVES ON!!!

@Robertchrisroph gets my trophy for Super Awesome Devoted Secret Santa Award!!! I'll name it the SADSSA award Well done, sir! The Academy has selected YOU as recipient of the SADSSA this year! The honor is all yours!



Glad you enjoyed your gift @johnandjade  You deserve it!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've exchanged gifts and sent items to a couple of overseas members and the shipping is always INSANE. The most rediculous one was $70 to send about $15 worth of Mazuri............And EVERY SINGLE TIME, it has taken for frikkin' EVER to arrive. Here OR there.
Right now I'm waiting for a small package that has been in transit for over a month. 
I sent Adam a fossil and it stayed on the East coast of the United States for five days, then got on a raft, it seems and disappeared for two lifetimes and eventually got there. not because of customs, etc. just good old inefficiency.


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Hello everyone, I received the coins from the usmint.gov web site. I'm a weirdo like that. I'm so glad everyone got something. I went on google earth and I can walk down your street and look around. looks like my kind of place. (John). well good day to you all. much love and respect


----------



## johnandjade

Robertchrisroph said:


> Hello everyone, I received the coins from the usmint.gov web site. I'm a weirdo like that. I'm so glad everyone got something. I went on google earth and I can walk down your street and look around. looks like my kind of place. (John). well good day to you all. much love and respect



thank you so much again


----------



## Momof4

Robertchrisroph said:


> Hello everyone, I received the coins from the usmint.gov web site. I'm a weirdo like that. I'm so glad everyone got something. I went on google earth and I can walk down your street and look around. looks like my kind of place. (John). well good day to you all. much love and respect




Stalker


----------



## Momof4

I can't wait to participate again!!
I really enjoyed seeing everyone's wonderful gifts !!


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Lol


----------



## Robertchrisroph

Love this thread. Lol. My nome says let's plant


----------



## Robertchrisroph




----------



## Yvonne G

I think garden gnomes are just the cutest little things. I wouldn't mind starting a collection of them.


----------



## dmmj

Robertchrisroph said:


> Hello everyone, I received the coins from the usmint.gov web site. I'm a weirdo like that. I'm so glad everyone got something. I went on google earth and I can walk down your street and look around. looks like my kind of place. (John). well good day to you all. much love and respect


stalker level: epic


----------



## dmmj

Yvonne G said:


> I think garden gnomes are just the cutest little things. I wouldn't mind starting a collection of them.


they got another one


----------



## johnandjade

so last night we had hotdogs with the mustard. it's awesome!!! love it


----------



## johnandjade

had hotdogs again last night with my mustard 

it's really good!! showed off the silver dollars to me auld mammy as well, she couldn't believe it was from secret santa! 


thank you so much again robert, you truly are a gem


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow. CDR is dead!
> I wish I could help.
> I'm trying to house break Suki. Any tips?
> Whenever she poos or pees outside, I give her a little treat.
> When she goes inside, I place her in front of it and say "no".




i think there is a member on here is a dog trainer? can't remember who thought


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i think there is a member on here is a dog trainer? can't remember who thought


I placed that in the wrong spot. I dozed off and thought I was in the Cold dark Room........


----------



## ZEROPILOT

johnandjade said:


> i think there is a member on here is a dog trainer? can't remember who thought


Tom.
I don't want to bother him with a two pound pup.


----------



## johnandjade

ZEROPILOT said:


> I placed that in the wrong spot. I dozed off and thought I was in the Cold dark Room........




it is hard to find the door


----------



## Momof4

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tom.
> I don't want to bother him with a two pound pup.




I'm sure Tom wouldn't mind giving advice to a member He is really nice. Have you had Suki checked for a UTI?


----------

